# Biden proposes banning vast majority of all guns.



## Nostra (Nov 25, 2022)

Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.










						Critics erupt on Biden after ‘sick’ comment on semi-automatic gun purchases: 'Sheer ignorance'
					

Conservatives ripped into President Biden after he called semi-automatic gun purchases "sick" and reiterated his call to ban "assault weapons" in America.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## ozro (Nov 25, 2022)

Best gun salesman ever


----------



## Vastator (Nov 25, 2022)

Taking his cue from Treudau. Or however the fuck you spell the guys name. Frankly; I think a move like this might be just the ticket to get asses out of seats; rather than the incrementalism that has self-professed 2A supporters clamoring over one another in a bid to prove who is more compliant with restrictions…


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 25, 2022)

They may vote this before leaving power. We are a democracy gosh darn it.


----------



## elektra (Nov 25, 2022)

The Democratic Party proves itself unfit to lead or be a part of any Government.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 25, 2022)

ozro said:


> Best gun salesman ever


Next to Barry Hussein.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 25, 2022)

Then they should use their progressive logic and ban them from being purchased and utilized in civil law enforcement, secret service, security agencies, and the military.

Set an example for us simple souls.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ozro (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Next to Barry Hussein.


I personally think he has surpassed Obama in his ability to promote gun sales. I guess it is open for debate though.


----------



## sparky (Nov 25, 2022)

Methinks more voters would _ban_ Joe Biden......~S~


----------



## pknopp (Nov 25, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> They may vote this before leaving power. We are a democracy gosh darn it.



 They might and it has a zero chance of passing.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 25, 2022)

Won't appen.

If it does, I'll be the proud owner of a bunch of banned guns.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 25, 2022)

"Shoot them in the leg" Pedo Quid Pro Demento Joe has no clue what he's even talking about.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 25, 2022)

This right here is why you do not want to get rid of the filibuster, cuz then it only takes 50 votes +1(Kamala) to do whatever the hell they want to in the Senate.  Make no mistake, if they could push this through the Senate and the House right now it could be the law before New Year's.  I'm pretty sure the Supreme Court would uh, shoot it down, but what if one day the democrats regain the House and keep the Senate and the White House AND finally abolish the filibuster.  The next order of business for them would be to pack the Court and then we're fucked.  Once that happens, it cannot be undone; we would forevermore be a one-party gov't, cuz the next thing they would do is federalize all elections to allow total and full mail-in votes with no voter-id, and that's it, we're done.  Think it can't happen?


----------



## Vastator (Nov 25, 2022)

task0778 said:


> This right here is why you do not want to get rid of the filibuster, cuz then it only takes 50 votes +1(Kamala) to do whatever the hell they want to in the Senate.  Make no mistake, if they could push this through the Senate and the House right now it could be the law before New Year's.  I'm pretty sure the Supreme Court would uh, shoot it down, but what if one day the democrats regain the House and keep the Senate and the White House AND finally abolish the filibuster.  The next order of business for them would be to pack the Court and then we're fucked.  Once that happens, it cannot be undone; we would forevermore be a one-party gov't, cuz the next thing they would do is federalize all elections to allow total and full mail-in votes with no voter-id, and that's it, we're done.  Think it can't happen?


We’re already “done”. Most folks just can’t accept it.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 25, 2022)

task0778 said:


> This right here is why you do not want to get rid of the filibuster, cuz then it only takes 50 votes +1(Kamala) to do whatever the hell they want to in the Senate.  Make no mistake, if they could push this through the Senate and the House right now it could be the law before New Year's.  I'm pretty sure the Supreme Court would uh, shoot it down, but what if one day the democrats regain the House and keep the Senate and the White House AND finally abolish the filibuster.  The next order of business for them would be to pack the Court and then we're fucked.  Once that happens, it cannot be undone; we would forevermore be a one-party gov't, cuz the next thing they would do is federalize all elections to allow total and full mail-in votes with no voter-id, and that's it, we're done.  Think it can't happen?



 They could pass it and it still wouldn't happen.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sonofabitch stole an election, destroyed energy independence, allowed millions of Illegals to flood in, decreased family income and caused massive inflation and then he calls somebody that buys a Ruger 10-22 "sick"?  LOL!  The idiots that voted for him are the sickos.


----------



## Winston (Nov 25, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 730782
> 
> Then they should use their progressive logic and ban them from being purchased and utilized in civil law enforcement, secret service, security agencies, and the military.
> 
> ...


Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.

To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed.  You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 25, 2022)

James Madison said that the only things needed for a tyrant to oppress are an enslaved media and a disarmed populace.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 25, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.
> 
> To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed.  You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.


The 2A has nothing to do with sport, or hunting  Princess…


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 25, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They might and it has a zero chance of passing.



Actually, it would stand a real good chance of passing.

And if it doesn't, Sleepy Joe might just sign an executive order, and there aren't enough Republican votes to override it.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 25, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, it would stand a real good chance of passing.
> 
> And if it doesn't, Sleepy Joe might just sign an executive order, and there aren't enough Republican votes to override it.



 It has a zero chance of passing. Zero.

 And you can't "over ride" an EO and even if Joe passed one the courts would never allow it to stand.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 25, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, it would stand a real good chance of passing.
> 
> And if it doesn't, Sleepy Joe might just sign an executive order, and there aren't enough Republican votes to override it.


So one (demented) president can single-handedly ride roughshod over our constitutional rights?


----------



## task0778 (Nov 25, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> So one (demented) president can single-handedly ride roughshod over our constitutional rights?



First of all, Congress cannot override an executive order, which BTW must be rooted in law and there's nothing Biden can point to as a basis for this crap.  The Courts can override it though, and IMHO will if he were to do something as stupid as this.  I have heard that during the current lame duck session the Senate democrats are trying to tack an amendment onto the Respect For Marriage Act that bans assault weapons, something the House has already passed(the ban).  The current Pelosi-controlled House would surely pass that post haste if the Senate can do it super quickly, BUT - would it be struck down by the Courts as unconstitutional?  That being so, in 2024 there is a large number of democrat senators up for re-election, and such a move could prove very costly for them.  So, can they pass it through the Senate in the next few weeks?  Would they, for something that would be declared unconstitutional anyway?  Dunno, some of them are crazy bastards.  Guess we'll soon see.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 25, 2022)

Pretty soon Biden will be irrelevant.


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When your policies make the streets unsafe...when your policies defund and demoralize the Police...when your policies open the border to drugs and terrorists...

You would think that you'd understand the need Americans are now feeling to protect themselves and their loved ones.  Not this administration though...they endanger you...then they plot to take away what you need to protect yourself from that danger!


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 25, 2022)

task0778 said:


> First of all, Congress cannot override an executive order, which BTW must be rooted in law and there's nothing Biden can point to as a basis for this crap.  The Courts can override it though, and IMHO will if he were to do something as stupid as this.  I have heard that during the current lame duck session the Senate democrats are trying to tack an amendment onto the Respect For Marriage Act that bans assault weapons, something the House has already passed(the ban).  The current Pelosi-controlled House would surely pass that post haste if the Senate can do it super quickly, BUT - would it be struck down by the Courts as unconstitutional?  That being so, in 2024 there is a large number of democrat senators up for re-election, and such a move could prove very costly for them.  So, can they pass it through the Senate in the next few weeks?  Would they, for something that would be declared unconstitutional anyway?  Dunno, some of them are crazy bastards.  Guess we'll soon see.


As you say, the lame ducks - in desperation and arrogance  - may try to push through more un-American laws in an effort to exert control, but I do believe that the SCOTUS will ultimately strike them down as unconstitutional.

While the leftists rail against our “horrid” Founding Fathers, I thank G-d that they had the foresight to anticipate power grabs such as this and gave us protections against it.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 25, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> When your policies make the streets unsafe...when your policies defund and demoralize the Police...when your policies open the border to drugs and terrorists...
> 
> You would think that you'd understand the need Americans are now feeling to protect themselves and their loved ones.  Not this administration though...they endanger you...then they plot to take away what you need to protect yourself from that danger!



IMHO, the sad thing is that the recent md-terms have probably emboldened the democrats to do whatever they can get away with cuz the voters are not going to hold them accountable.  At least not like they do to the GOP.  The power of the press will do that, unfortunately.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 25, 2022)

Demoquacks have been trying this for a decade... and will try another decade


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 25, 2022)

Here are the types of people who are opposed to victims being able to defend themselves.
marxist
fascist
totalitarianists
democrats
progressives
dictators
terrorists
muggers
rapist 
murderers
mass shooters
snowflake knuttjobs


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can want in one hand and shit in the other, which will be filled up first?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 25, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, it would stand a real good chance of passing.



No it does not, no Repub would support it  and a good number of Dems would not 



Polishprince said:


> And if it doesn't, Sleepy Joe might just sign an executive order, and there aren't enough Republican votes to override it.



There is no process for overriding an EO.  What the fuck are you even talking about


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2022)

Someone that showered with his daughter calling me sick because I enjoy shooting is fucking rich.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So even though we've had over 600 mass shooting this year, you're ok with that.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

ozro said:


> Best gun salesman ever


So even though we've had over 600 mass shootings this year, you're ok with that.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

elektra said:


> The Democratic Party proves itself unfit to lead or be a part of any Government.


So even though we've had over 600 mass shootings this year, you're ok with that.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 25, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.
> 
> To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed.  You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.








What makes you think the United States government can stop the manufacturing of semi-automatic firearms worldwide much less in someone's private machine shop?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So even though we've had over 600 mass shootings this year, you're ok with that.


define "mass shooting" retard.

if someone else abuses their right to free speech does that mean YOUR right to it should be taken away?


----------



## Resnic (Nov 25, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> They may vote this before leaving power. We are a democracy gosh darn it.



Actually were a republic. 

Hence why the pledge of allegiance says "to the republic for which it stands".

But yes if they can create a scenario bad enough to justify doing it they will. Or if it looks like they will lose in 2024 they will break out the suicide vest and try to pull the pins on as many grenades as they can on the way out the door.


----------



## elektra (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So even though we've had over 600 mass shootings this year, you're ok with that.


I am perfectly fine with not being naive


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 25, 2022)

task0778 said:


> IMHO, the sad thing is that the recent md-terms have probably emboldened the democrats to do whatever they can get away with cuz the voters are not going to hold them accountable.  At least not like they do to the GOP.  The power of the press will do that, unfortunately.


People in liberally controlled areas signed up for more of the same, Task!  They'll get what they deserve.  I'm fortunate enough to live in Florida.  Our biggest problem at the moment is dealing with the thousands of people who are flocking here to get some semblance of sanity back in their lives!


----------



## sartre play (Nov 25, 2022)

TWO MANY GUN DEATHS, AND TWO MANY GUN LAWS, SOME ONE NEEDS TO GET A LOT SMARTER.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 25, 2022)

Vastator said:


> The 2A has nothing to do with sport, or hunting  Princess…


Dimwingers hate the Constitution.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So even though we've had over 600 mass shootings this year, you're ok with that.


You are confused Moon Bat.

Most of those 600 "mass shootings" are two or three people and are the result of gang activity or drug related activity in the Democrat controlled big city shithole ghettos and will not be prevented if the fucking government takes away my right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So even though we've had over 600 mass shooting this year, you're ok with that.


I’m OK with the Constuitution, yes.

Hiw many of those mass shooting happened in Dim run cities like Chicago?


----------



## task0778 (Nov 25, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> People in liberally controlled areas signed up for more of the same, Task!  They'll get what they deserve.  I'm fortunate enough to live in Florida.  Our biggest problem at the moment is dealing with the thousands of people who are flocking here to get some semblance of sanity back in their lives!


I have this horrible feeling that most of those flocking people (see what I did there) are probably from red states that are bringing their politics with them.  That's scary.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> define "mass shooting" retard.
> 
> if someone else abuses their right to free speech does that mean YOUR right to it should be taken away?


600+ shootings where more than 4 people were shot, and the year isn't even over. 
As for free speech, that’s apples and orangutans.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> I’m OK with the Constuitution, yes.
> 
> Hiw many of those mass shooting happened in Dim run cities like Chicago?


So if republicans were getting killed you’d care? You’re such an idiot.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Most of those 600 "mass shootings" are two or three people and are the result of gang activity or drug related activity in the Democrat controlled big city shithole ghettos and will not be prevented if the fucking government takes away my right to keep and bear arms.


Link me, or stfu and go sit down in the dunce corner.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> 600+ shootings where more than 4 people were shot, and the year isn't even over.
> As for free speech, that’s apples and orangutans.


Fine, declare a ceasefire in Dem run shithole cities.


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 25, 2022)

task0778 said:


> I have this horrible feeling that most of those flocking people (see what I did there) are probably from red states that are bringing their politics with them.  That's scary.


They actually seem to be people from Red States that don't agree with woke politics, Task!  They're moving to Florida to get away from the madness.  They don't appear to be bringing it with them.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So if republicans were getting killed you’d care? You’re such an idiot.


unlike you Dimtards, I care about all those deaths.  You clowns only care about the ones you can try to score cheap political points with, Moron.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 25, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> They actually seem to be people from Red States that don't agree with woke politics, Task!  They're moving to Florida to get away from the madness.  They don't appear to be bringing it with them.



Yeah, but Florida is handling the mail in ballot deal a lot better than anywhere else.  And a lot of the movers are seniors that know better than to vote for democrats.


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 25, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Yeah, but Florida is handling the mail in ballot deal a lot better than anywhere else.  And a lot of the movers are seniors that know better than to vote for democrats.


The thing that's freaking out liberals both here and around the country, Task are that Hispanics didn't vote Democrat.  DeSantis took the Miami area and Republicans don't do that!  The left has been letting Hispanic illegals pour across our border for two reasons...A) they are counted in the census and that gives Democrats additional House seats in States like California...and B) Hispanics have traditionally been core Democratic voters!  What's happening however is Hispanics who have left countries that have been devastated by far left policies are turning out to be far more conservative than Democratic strategists thought!  They're also deeply religious and turned off by the left's anti religion policies and stance on abortion.  That could spell serious trouble for the far left because they've always counted on that Hispanic "flood" to turn the tables in States like Texas from Red to Blue!


----------



## Nova78 (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to happen, Biden is a moron with advanced dementia.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> 600+ shootings where more than 4 people were shot, and the year isn't even over.
> As for free speech, that’s apples and orangutans.


no sir.....its apples and apples.  If you read the Constitution you would know that.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So if republicans were getting killed you’d care? You’re such an idiot.


no fucktard.  His point is that DEMS have no idea how to run a city.  They have no idea what it means to have law and order.

you want to allow criminals out to do harm and then blame law abiding CONSTITUTIONALLY PROTECTED gun owners.

so suck a root moron.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Link me, or stfu and go sit down in the dunce corner.


where's your link to your claim retard?  dont bother dipshit......I have no time for people who want to take away my Constitutional rights.

Ill just wait for you to show up and try it.  Then we can talk about it face to face.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2022)

Potatohead is like a President for stupid people.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 25, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.
> 
> To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed.  You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.


The ignorance in your rant is staggering. The main battle rifle in the US military is a selective fire weapon that can not be purchased by civilians. 

Are you stupid enough to believe that criminals will give up their semi-auto firearms. You would condemn police to using revolvers and bolt action rifles against criminals with superior fire power ?

You obviously ignorant of how fire fights happen. For the most part modern warfare is fought in an urban environment. The best you can do in that scenario is to lay down enough suppressive fire to keep the enemy from firing back.

By the way I can consistently hit a 300 yard target with an M-16 with no optics and have made shots with the same weapon as far away as 600 yards.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 25, 2022)

Flash said:


> The sonofabitch stole an election, destroyed energy independence, allowed millions of Illegals to flood in, decreased family income and caused massive inflation and then he calls somebody that buys a Ruger 10-22 "sick"?  LOL!  The idiots that voted for him are the sickos.


The more you cry the less you'll piss.

Now go cry some more.


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Pretty soon Biden will be irrelevant.




He already is.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 25, 2022)

So he wants to ban rifles, shotguns, bolt action rifles revolvers, pistols that use a clip as they are all semi automatic as is any modern gun you can legally purchase.


----------



## Winston (Nov 25, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The ignorance in your rant is staggering. The main battle rifle in the US military is a selective fire weapon that can not be purchased by civilians.
> 
> Are you stupid enough to believe that criminals will give up their semi-auto firearms. You would condemn police to using revolvers and bolt action rifles against criminals with superior fire power ?
> 
> ...


Superior fire power verses superior skill, I will take the skill every time.  I started hunting with a .410 double barrel, it is what I always hunted with.  Hell, didn't mutilate the game.  Dad was a high level business executive in the grocery industry.  Back in the day, hunting was a big part of networking.  Back in the day Dad and I would pick up distributors at the airport, flying in on their lear jets and coming out with their high dollar hunting dogs.

It was about an hour drive to Grandpaw's farm.  Then he would bring out Mike, a great Brittany Spaniel, the best hunting dog ever.  And Dad was so cute, he just loved to shoot, but rarely hit a bird.  But what he really enjoyed, watching those high rollers, with their high dollar guns and purebreed dogs, getting schooled by me and his Dad.  Many times, they laughed at my gun, only to praise me in the end.

And great, 300 yards.  But I mentioned Daniel Morgan--a pumpkin at 500 yards, that was the requirement to be a rifleman.  It is also the requirement to be Appleseed qualified.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> unlike you Dimtards, I care about all those deaths.  You clowns only care about the ones you can try to score cheap political points with, Moron.


So if you care so much, what do you propose doing?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> no sir.....its apples and apples.  If you read the Constitution you would know that.


So you basically don’t give a crap about all the people getting gunned down.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> where's your link to your claim retard?  dont bother dipshit......I have no time for people who want to take away my Constitutional rights.
> 
> Ill just wait for you to show up and try it.  Then we can talk about it face to face.


I bet you’re happy people get shot all the time.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 25, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> no sir.....its apples and apples.  If you read the Constitution you would know that.


It’s also gives us life and liberty, meaning not getting shot at non-stop.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 25, 2022)

Will Dems finally admit Biden is a blithering idiot??


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 25, 2022)

Winston said:


> Superior fire power verses superior skill, I will take the skill every time.  I started hunting with a .410 double barrel, it is what I always hunted with.  Hell, didn't mutilate the game.  Dad was a high level business executive in the grocery industry.  Back in the day, hunting was a big part of networking.  Back in the day Dad and I would pick up distributors at the airport, flying in on their lear jets and coming out with their high dollar hunting dogs.
> 
> It was about an hour drive to Grandpaw's farm.  Then he would bring out Mike, a great Brittany Spaniel, the best hunting dog ever.  And Dad was so cute, he just loved to shoot, but rarely hit a bird.  But what he really enjoyed, watching those high rollers, with their high dollar guns and purebreed dogs, getting schooled by me and his Dad.  Many times, they laughed at my gun, only to praise me in the end.
> 
> And great, 300 yards.  But I mentioned Daniel Morgan--a pumpkin at 500 yards, that was the requirement to be a rifleman.  It is also the requirement to be Appleseed qualified.


But most modern engagements do not happen at that distance, and urban warfare does not require that accuracy. Today's combat is not grand armies marching in formation sniping at each other.


----------



## jotathought (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So even though we've had over 600 mass shootings this year, you're ok with that.


I'm not okay with targeting a symptom, as opposed to the underlying problem.   Looking at all the high-profile cases for the last few decades, the common trend across shooters is ripe of mental health or behavioral health problems.   Yet, Democrats continue to focus on anti-gun legislation to continue to shift power from the hands of the citizens and make citizens more dependent on government.

It's just like treating the problem of obesity instead of the underlying causes such as diet and exercise -- the Democrat response.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Biden proposes banning vast majority of all guns.​



The communist moron fake commander in chief makes his first fatal mistake beginning his slide into eventual irrelevancy.








Soon, the old fool will discover his "power" too is all just an illusion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But...but...but...that cant be true,liberals on USMB tell us that liberals dont want to take our guns.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.
> 
> To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed.  You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.



  More enemies are killed with well aimed single shots than with machine guns.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So even though we've had over 600 mass shootings this year, you're ok with that.



I'd like to see how they came up with that number.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you basically don’t give a crap about all the people getting gunned down.



The vast majority of them are ghetto dwellers so no I dont care about them getting gunned down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> It’s also gives us life and liberty, meaning not getting shot at non-stop.



You should tell that to the inner city negroes,maybe they'll listen.

But dont hold your breath.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you basically don’t give a crap about all the people getting gunned down.


So you basically don't give a shit about the Bill of Rights?

If you want to stop people from getting gun down then go tell that to the Democrats that are allowing all the goddamn Negros to shoot each other in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes where most of the gun violence in the US takes place.


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2022)

To those who are sleeping.....it's time to wake up!


----------



## JusticeHammer (Nov 25, 2022)

Flash said:


> The sonofabitch stole an election, destroyed energy independence, allowed millions of Illegals to flood in, decreased family income and caused massive inflation and then he calls somebody that buys a Ruger 10-22 "sick"?  LOL!  The idiots that voted for him are the sickos.


You are 100% correct.


----------



## themirrorthief (Nov 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> It’s also gives us life and liberty, meaning not getting shot at non-stop.


stay out of black neighborhoods and dont get jacked Jack


----------



## Batcat (Nov 26, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.
> 
> To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed.  You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.


Law enforcement can use single action pistols? 

This is a single action handgun. You have to cock the hammer every time before it will fire and reloading quickly in a couple of seconds is not possible. Force police to carry this weapon and you will have a lot of dead police. 






Some of he best shooters in our nation complete in NRA Bullseye conceptions. They use semiautomatic handguns






Just because you stop the manufacture and sale of semiautomatic firearms in no way means the supply will dry up. There are right now more firearms in our nation than there are people. You can pass all the laws you want and you will never get them all to be turned in. What might happen is the breakup of our nation with a number of states leaving the Union. Hopefully if that happens it will be a peaceful breakup.


----------



## scruffy (Nov 26, 2022)

Flash said:


> Potatohead is like a President for stupid people.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## scruffy (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you basically don’t give a crap about all the people getting gunned down.


Fuck you, you stupid retarded asshole.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'd like to see how they came up with that number.


Let's say that's the number (it is), you're ok with that I'm guessing. Almost 2 mass shootings a day so you can macho up and stroke your AR-15s and the like. Did you ever realize that you're a fucking pussy?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Fuck you, you stupid retarded asshole.


That I point out that you seem to be ok with 600+ mass shootings a year gets me this response: "Fuck you, you stupid retarded asshole". So that's a yes, you are ok with non-stop mass shootings in your country.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you basically don’t give a crap about all the people getting gunned down.


And you apparently don’t care about all the people getting stabbes to death. I don’t hear you crying to abolish knifes.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The vast majority of them are ghetto dwellers so no I dont care about them getting gunned down.


So you call them all names to soothe your conscience about all the school children getting shot. Nightclub goers. People working at a Walmart...

I guess whatever works for you... you fucking pussy.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You should tell that to the inner city negroes,maybe they'll listen.
> 
> But dont hold your breath.


All the school shooters were White. Admit it, you have no clue.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That I point out that you seem to be ok with 600+ mass shootings a year gets me this response: "Fuck you, you stupid retarded asshole". So that's a yes, you are ok with non-stop mass shootings in your country.


The answer is to have better control over who purchases a gun - NOT to keep them out of the hands of good, normal, law-abiding citizens.

How many lives have been SAVED because someone was allowed to buy a gun for self-defense?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

Flash said:


> So you basically don't give a shit about the Bill of Rights?
> 
> If you want to stop people from getting gun down then go tell that to the Democrats that are allowing all the goddamn Negros to shoot each other in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes where most of the gun violence in the US takes place.


All the school shooters were White. Our Constitution needs another update, we've done it quite a few times already.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> stay out of black neighborhoods and dont get jacked Jack


All the school shooters were White. You know, you seem to have no clue, please get one.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> And you apparently don’t care about all the people getting stabbes to death. I don’t hear you crying to abolish knifes.


Geez seriously, learn some English. And your argument is dumb.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The answer is to have better control over who purchases a gun - NOT to keep them out of the hands of good, normal, law-abiding citizens.
> 
> How many lives have been SAVED because someone was allowed to buy a gun for self-defense?


Since you have no clue about this issue, why don't you stfu and go sit down.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Since you have no clue about this issue, why don't you stfu and go sit down.


Sorry, libtard…..you don’t get to censor opposing opinion. 

The fact remains that many people have saved their own lives against lowlife thugs because THEY themselves had a gun.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Sorry, libtard…..you don’t get to censor opposing opinion.
> 
> The fact remains that many people have saved their own lives against lowlife thugs because THEY themselves had a gun.


That's not even this issue, so stfu and go sit down in the dunce corner.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That's not even this issue, so stfu and go sit down in the dunce corner.


Of course it’s the issue. In this forum, Democrats aren’t able to force Reoublicans to stfu. We are allowed to show the fallacies of your thinking.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Of course it’s the issue. In this forum, Democrats aren’t able to force Reoublicans to stfu. We are allowed to show the fallacies of your thinking.


Nobody is trying to take away ALL the guns. Not an issue, and never was. Now behave yourself.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 26, 2022)

The premise of this thread is false to begin with.

The OP is claiming that Biden would ban EVERY semi auto weapon. That's totally false.

SHOULD he do that? I say yes but HE does not propose it.

If your objective is self protection, you do not need a semi-auto. If your objective is to own a military style weapon to play with then you don't need a weapon. These are not toys


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Nobody is trying to take away ALL the guns. Not an issue, and never was. Now behave yourself.


Says the person who says “fuck” to people who disagree with him. Oh, the irony…..


----------



## scruffy (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Nobody is trying to take away ALL the guns. Not an issue, and never was. Now behave yourself.


Shut up, asswipe.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So if you care so much, what do you propose doing?


Getting criminal loving Dimtards out of office and start locking up your fellow travelers when they commit crimes, Simp.

See how easy that was?  And I didn’t need to shit on the Constitution like you.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 26, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Getting criminal loving Dimtards out of office and start locking up your fellow travelers when the commit crimes, Simp.
> 
> See how easy that was?  And I didn’t need to shit on the Constitution like you.


How very Stalinesque


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Let's say that's the number (it is), you're ok with that I'm guessing. Almost 2 mass shootings a day so you can macho up and stroke your AR-15s and the like. Did you ever realize that you're a fucking pussy?


How many of those 600 are done with AR-15s?

Give us a number, Simp.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The premise of this thread is false to begin with.
> 
> The OP is claiming that Biden would ban EVERY semi auto weapon. That's totally false.
> 
> ...


It is what he said, Simp.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Lesh said:


> How very Stalinesque


Locking up criminals is Stalinesque?


----------



## Winston (Nov 26, 2022)

Nostra said:


> How many of those 600 are done with AR-15s?
> 
> Give us a number, Simp.


Odds tell us 150.









						AR-15 Rifles Were Used in 26 Percent of the Last 80 Mass Shootings in U.S.
					

AR-15s were used in the Las Vegas shooting, the Parkland, Florida, shooting and Monday's shooting in Boulder, Colorado.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Assault rifles were used in four of the five worst mass shootings, and that is misleading, the Vegas shooting, which tops the list, is considered full auto because of the use of the bumpstock.  Handguns are used most of the time, three out of four, but most often, they are also semi-auto.

Like I said, you really got to suck ass as a marksman to think you need a semi-auto anything.  I was raised with the mentality that bullets cost good damn money and you used them sparingly.  If you didn't come home with more birds than shots fired, YOU SUCKED.

For home self-defense, an assault rifle is damn near useless.  What it is my brother called Grandpa's shotgun, the one he used to shoot the only bird he ever got.  A splatter gun, hell, you can't miss Dad told him.  A shotgun is a superior option, preferably pump-action, racking the shell sends a clear signal.  And I don't know what kind of home invasion you think you might have to face, but I clear that pump action 12 gauge I am using the boning knife.  It is dark, I have emptied my gun, and now it is up close and personal.  That AR ain't going to be worth two shits.  What, you guys think you are going to be clipping off the invaders from 50 yards away?  Hell, how big is your damn house?


----------



## Winston (Nov 26, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Locking up criminals is Stalinesque?


Look, you need to wake up and smell the coffee.  In the 1970's I was lead  shooter for a championship rifle team that was sponsored by the NRA.  While we competed, we also gave gun safety presentations to elementary and junior high schools.  Back then, then NRA was all about gun safety, supported regulation and registration.  That has changed.

Today, the NRA, while rife with corruption and a damn money machine for the leadership, the vast majority of their funding comes from gun manufacturers.  They don't give two shits about gun safety, and at this point they have become a lobbyist for the manufacturers.  They have lost many members, included the Bush family, and perhaps more important to me, they lost my late father as well.

Rather you realize it or not, the highest profit margin gun that is sold is any gun that can be classified as an "assault weapon".  Mostly chambered in .223, semi-auto, add a few attachments that cost next to nothing and charge hundreds of dollars more because of fools like you.  Seriously, in 1975, if you would have told me that the number one selling gun was a semi-auto, chambered in a .223, and made to look like something Rambo would carry, I would have told you that you were crazy.
.
But that is the thing.  No one hunts anymore.  I mean who the hell has dogs?  And to me, if you don't have dogs you ain't hunting.  Seriously, anyone hunt rabbits?  What about quail? Raccoon, anyone? For rabbits, you don't even need a damn gun.  The dogs will make the kill.  I am pretty sure my cats kill more rabbits every year than all the hunters in the county.  And I happen to live in a county that has world champion rabbit dogs.


Skynard makes it clear.  That picture, from "Swamp Music", is what you what-to-be's want to be like.  And growing up, I heard that very "swamp music" night after night.  Dogs, chasing the coon, it happened all the time.  But today, there are more racoons than there was when Daniel Boone was hunting his bear.  Hell, I have seen some monsters on my back porch until I took some preventive action and made me a couple coonskin caps.

No, the most common type of hunting is deer hunting.  But that ain't hunting.  Sitting in a tree stand by a baited area is not "hunting", it is ambushing, period.  And it is insulting to real hunters.  Closing in, downwind, tracking, and one shot, one kill, that is deer hunting.  And that is the thing.  Most of you yahoo's that scream about the second amendment, brag about all the worthless guns you have, have never, ever, taken a single piece of game from the land.  You go to the range and shoot at targets and hope to compensate for your tiny little pecker.  And dream about a revolution, where you will hide under your bed and hope a real man doesn't show up to drag your ass out from under that bed and shove that assault rifle up your ass.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 26, 2022)

If the media was even slightly honest, somebody would have asked old Joe exactly what he meant by "semi automatic". Chances are he wouldn't know or he would be confused by automatic and semi-automatic. Semi automatic rifles and shotguns have been around for more than 100 years and semi-automatic pistols even longer.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Shut up, asswipe.


When you have no real response, go for the insult like a 12 year old. Always a classy move.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Getting criminal loving Dimtards out of office and start locking up your fellow travelers when they commit crimes, Simp.
> 
> See how easy that was?  And I didn’t need to shit on the Constitution like you.


So a few years ago, the republicans held the White House, the Senate and Congress for a full 2 years. Why didn't they put a plan in place, since you seem to think it's such a no-brainer?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

Nostra said:


> How many of those 600 are done with AR-15s?
> 
> Give us a number, Simp.


Enough that they should be banned. In fact, a lot of the school shooting were done with them. Why, how many mass killings with an AR-15 are ok with you, and when does it become not ok? Ever?


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Winston said:


> Odds tell us 150.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your link says Jaxson is a lying sack of shit.  It says “the last 80 mass shootings” and lists shootings going back 10 years.

The Simp Jaxson claims there have been 600 this year alone.

You clowns huddle up and figure out which lies you are gonna run with.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Winston said:


> Look, you need to wake up and smell the coffee.  In the 1970's I was lead  shooter for a championship rifle team that was sponsored by the NRA.  While we competed, we also gave gun safety presentations to elementary and junior high schools.  Back then, then NRA was all about gun safety, supported regulation and registration.  That has changed.
> 
> Today, the NRA, while rife with corruption and a damn money machine for the leadership, the vast majority of their funding comes from gun manufacturers.  They don't give two shits about gun safety, and at this point they have become a lobbyist for the manufacturers.  They have lost many members, included the Bush family, and perhaps more important to me, they lost my late father as well.
> 
> ...


So?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Your link says Jaxson is a lying sack of shit.  It says “the last 80 mass shootings” and lists shootings going back 10 years.
> 
> The Simp Jaxson claims there have been 600 this year alone.
> 
> You clowns huddle up and figure out which lies you are gonna run with.


The US has already seen more than 600 mass shootings in 2022 — nearly double the number just 5 years ago


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> The US has already seen more than 600 mass shootings in 2022 — nearly double the number just 5 years ago


Funny shit.  Instead of official government numbers you use those of a far left anti-gun nutjob outfit.


----------



## Failzero (Nov 26, 2022)

Winston said:


> Look, you need to wake up and smell the coffee.  In the 1970's I was lead  shooter for a championship rifle team that was sponsored by the NRA.  While we competed, we also gave gun safety presentations to elementary and junior high schools.  Back then, then NRA was all about gun safety, supported regulation and registration.  That has changed.
> 
> Today, the NRA, while rife with corruption and a damn money machine for the leadership, the vast majority of their funding comes from gun manufacturers.  They don't give two shits about gun safety, and at this point they have become a lobbyist for the manufacturers.  They have lost many members, included the Bush family, and perhaps more important to me, they lost my late father as well.
> 
> ...


2A/ RTKBA is not about Trap & Skeet or Bench rest / Target or Hunting or Sport or collecting .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you call them all names to soothe your conscience about all the school children getting shot. Nightclub goers. People working at a Walmart...
> 
> I guess whatever works for you... you fucking pussy.



Truth hurts eh....
If we got rid of ghetto killers along with barrio killers our murder rates would one of the lowest in the world.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Let's say that's the number (it is), you're ok with that I'm guessing. Almost 2 mass shootings a day so you can macho up and stroke your AR-15s and the like. Did you ever realize that you're a fucking pussy?



Another nancy boy who's afraid of guns.
And no I dont believe those numbers one bit.
Sorry if you dont want to be able to defend yourself or your family in my opinion that makes you the pussy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> All the school shooters were White. Admit it, you have no clue.



When you have to lie to make your point your words mean nothing.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> The US has already seen more than 600 mass shootings in 2022 — nearly double the number just 5 years ago


According to your anti-gun, anti-Constitution nutbag outfit.


----------



## Winco (Nov 26, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns. He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.


Hey Weak Sauce......
Do you even OWN a Gun.
I don't.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> The US has already seen more than 600 mass shootings in 2022 — nearly double the number just 5 years ago




That is a lie......they call any gang banger shooting a mass public shooting no matter if someone is actually hit.......

Here is an actual look at mass public shootings in the United States.....

US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:


The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.)* Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*
Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.
----------------------
Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker. We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence. (Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.



---------
The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation




Deer kill 200 people a year.....

Lawn mowers between 90-100 people a year....

Ladders 300 people a year....

bathtubs 350 people a year...

Cars killed over 39,000 people in 2019...




 Total number of people killed in mass public shootings by year...

*
2021...43
2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> That is a lie......they call any gang banger shooting a mass public shooting no matter if someone is actually hit.......
> 
> Here is an actual look at mass public shootings in the United States.....
> 
> ...


6…….600………..about the same.


----------



## Failzero (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truth hurts eh....
> If we got rid of ghetto killers along with barrio killers our murder rates would one of the lowest in the world.


Yep plus there is the “ An Armed Society is a polite Society “ thing too


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truth hurts eh....
> If we got rid of ghetto killers along with barrio killers our murder rates would one of the lowest in the world.


That’s a personal opinion from someone who doesn’t care how many schoolchildren get shot.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Another nancy boy who's afraid of guns.
> And no I dont believe those numbers one bit.
> Sorry if you dont want to be able to defend yourself or your family in my opinion that makes you the pussy.


You need some big ass weapons because you’re such a frilly willy. I have a hunting rifle, that’s all I need.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When you have to lie to make your point your words mean nothing.


Why, was it almost all were white? Most of them? All blacks?C’mon tell us.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> That is a lie......they call any gang banger shooting a mass public shooting no matter if someone is actually hit.......
> 
> Here is an actual look at mass public shootings in the United States.....
> 
> ...


You have to cherry pick the data to make your point work. Sorry, you just lost.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You have to cherry pick the data to make your point work. Sorry, you just lost.


Sez the clown using a far left anti-gun nutjob site instead of govt crime figures.


----------



## ranfunck (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> The US has already seen more than 600 mass shootings in 2022 — nearly double the number just 5 years ago


WOW the government is stepping up the false flags.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> WOW the government is stepping up the false flags.


He isn’t using govt numbers.


----------



## Failzero (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You need some big ass weapons because you’re such a frilly willy. I have a hunting rifle, that’s all I need.


No handgun or Shotgun ? ( Amateur)


----------



## Winston (Nov 26, 2022)

Failzero said:


> 2A/ RTKBA is not about Trap & Skeet or Bench rest / Target or Hunting or Sport or collecting .


Right, so what is it about.  And before you spout off that stupid shit about being able to rise up against a despotic government please read Article III, section 3 of the Constitution.

*Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court.

The Congress shall have Power to declare the Punishment of Treason, but no Attainder of Treason shall work Corruption of Blood, or Forfeiture except during the Life of the Person attainted.*

I mean the founders had a reason for the second amendment, one that was clearly laid out during the Constitutional convention.  And it was based on their own experience.  But I bet ten dollars to a doughnut not a single one of you dumbass gun nuts knows what it is.  But hell, I will give you guys a hint.  Section I, article 8.


----------



## Winston (Nov 26, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Yep plus there is the “ An Armed Society is a polite Society “ thing too


The hell you say?  America is the most armed society in the world, you want to call it a "polite" society?  Hell, not even the South can make that claim.  But I have a theory that I have alluded to in previous posts.

First, while there are more guns in America today than at any time in our history, the percentage of actual gun owners is at its lowest except perhaps at the very beginning, when guns were quite expensive relative to earnings.

Second, like I said before, no one actually hunts anymore.  Sure, there are a few people that do, but not near as many as it used to be.  And sorry, sitting in a tree stand waiting to ambush a deer is NOT hunting.  Not even close.  For certain, few people have hunting dogs, and in my eyes, that is a requirement.  Nothing in this world, including the finest universities, teach leadership like the experience of running a team of dogs, rather it is for bird, for rabbit, or for raccoons.  Hell, there is actually an ancient book about just that, and a word for it, "Cynegeticus", and lookey there, flippin spellcheck flags the word, LOL.  

What we have now is a bunch of gun nuts that know nothing about that gun being a "tool".  They own dozens of guns, hoard ammo, and have no clue as to the reasoning behind the second amendment, and I include the SCOTUS among those.  The result, they don't RESPECT that gun.  And from where I was raised, when you don't RESPECT that gun, someone gets hurt.  Well hello howdy, that is exactly what is happening today.  But more importantly, when you don't RESPECT that gun, you lose the right to own one, second amendment be damned.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That’s a personal opinion from someone who doesn’t care how many schoolchildren get shot.



If you cared we would have better security like banks and sports arenas.
But you would rather have children killed to further your goals of disarming Americans.
  So GFY.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You need some big ass weapons because you’re such a frilly willy. I have a hunting rifle, that’s all I need.



Sure you do.
And if you did you'd know that that hunting rifle is worthless for home protection.
And surely you know that the 2nd has nothing to do with hunting.
I have guns for every occasion,be it waterfowl,deer,small game,dove,and of course home protection and personal carry protection.
    And of course protection of our constitutional rights.
  Only having a hunting rifle puts you at a huge disadvantage compared to my AR and the pistol I carry.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Why, was it almost all were white? Most of them? All blacks?C’mon tell us.



You dont know?
If not why are you posting about shit you know nothing about?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 26, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, it would stand a real good chance of passing.
> 
> And if it doesn't, Sleepy Joe might just sign an executive order, and there aren't enough Republican votes to override it.




How would it pass?

Executive orders are NOT law.  The only thing he can do is instruct the federal government how to implement enforcement of existing law.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You have to cherry pick the data to make your point work. Sorry, you just lost.




Cherry pick?   Mother Jones, the left wing, anti-gun, left wing organization uses the actual definition of Mass Public shooting....where as your source uses anything they can find to inflate the number to scare uninformed morons like you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 26, 2022)

sartre play said:


> TWO MANY GUN DEATHS, AND TWO MANY GUN LAWS, SOME ONE NEEDS TO GET A LOT SMARTER.


"TWO" many?

What year are you graduating from high school? 2026?  2027?


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You dont know?
> If not why are you posting about shit you know nothing about?


liberals love posting about shit they know nothing about.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 26, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The answer is to have better control over who purchases a gun - NOT to keep them out of the hands of good, normal, law-abiding citizens.
> 
> How many lives have been SAVED because someone was allowed to buy a gun for self-defense?


Perhaps we get to get better control of who is illegally selling guns to criminals.


----------



## Winston (Nov 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sure you do.
> And if you did you'd know that that hunting rifle is worthless for home protection.
> And surely you know that the 2nd has nothing to do with hunting.
> I have guns for every occasion,be it waterfowl,deer,small game,dove,and of course home protection and personal carry protection.
> ...


Oh yeah, you are such a badass.  Got your pistol and your AR.  Damn, you could stop an Army if they came knocking on your door.  Hope you have a sign in your front yard, world's biggest badass, with the tiniest penis, lives here.


----------



## Winston (Nov 26, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Perhaps we get to get better control of who is illegally selling guns to criminals.


Most of the guns criminals have are stolen, from stupid shit gun nuts.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Winston said:


> Oh yeah, you are such a badass.  Got your pistol and your AR.  Damn, you could stop an Army if they came knocking on your door.  Hope you have a sign in your front yard, world's biggest badass, with the tiniest penis, lives here.


Aren’t you one of the clowns claiming a few unarmed people came within inches of overthrowing the US government on Jan 6?


----------



## Nostra (Nov 26, 2022)

Winston said:


> Most of the guns criminals have are stolen, from stupid shit gun nuts.


So criminals ignore all kinds of laws, not just gun laws.

Your case for more gun laws just took a hit, Simp.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Winston said:


> Oh yeah, you are such a badass.  Got your pistol and your AR.  Damn, you could stop an Army if they came knocking on your door.  Hope you have a sign in your front yard, world's biggest badass, with the tiniest penis, lives here.



Exaggerate much Mr hunting rifle....
Nowhere did I say I could confront an army by myself skippy.
And your hunting rifle make you an impotent faggot.
 I bet you jerk off while fondling it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Winston said:


> Most of the guns criminals have are stolen, from stupid shit gun nuts.



I keep my firearms in a safe.
I bet you keep your hunting rifle in your rectum.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, it would stand a real good chance of passing.
> 
> And if it doesn't, Sleepy Joe might just sign an executive order, and there aren't enough Republican votes to override it.



And a federal judge would immediately block that EO before the ink was dry.


----------



## scruffy (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> When you have no real response, go for the insult like a 12 year old. Always a classy move.


I thought I told you to stifle.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> They may vote this before leaving power. We are a democracy gosh darn it.


What's a democracy? Show me the word in the Constitution. Or any of our founding documents.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Nobody is trying to take away ALL the guns. Not an issue, and never was. Now behave yourself.


You need to get with all democrat lawmakers and tell them that you believe they are coming for American gun owners guns and get them to listen to you. Because son they are trying that very thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That's not even this issue, so stfu and go sit down in the dunce corner.


So you throw in an insult like a juvenile while whining like a juvenile. Dumbass move their junior


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The premise of this thread is false to begin with.
> 
> The OP is claiming that Biden would ban EVERY semi auto weapon. That's totally false.
> 
> ...


Tell Biden to get on the same page with you because he's actually doing the opposite of your views of biden


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> All the school shooters were White. Our Constitution needs another update, we've done it quite a few times already.


Not true dumb fuck


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you call them all names to soothe your conscience about all the school children getting shot. Nightclub goers. People working at a Walmart...
> 
> I guess whatever works for you... you fucking pussy.


Juvinal response


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That I point out that you seem to be ok with 600+ mass shootings a year gets me this response: "Fuck you, you stupid retarded asshole". So that's a yes, you are ok with non-stop mass shootings in your country.


Dipshit you're pushing a democrat lie. No such shootings happened
According to the FBI in 2021 there were only 61, fucking simp.








						FBI Designates 61 Active Shooter Incidents in 2021 | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

In 2021, the FBI designated 61 shootings as active shooter incidents, representing a more than 50% increase from 2020.




					www.fbi.gov


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 27, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Aren’t you one of the clowns claiming a few unarmed people came within inches of overthrowing the US government on Jan 6?


excellent point.

these moonbats dont know what they think.  They just change their stance to fit their retarded agenda.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Most of the guns criminals have are stolen, from stupid shit gun nuts.











						Illegal Firearms: How Criminals Get Their Guns
					

Gun violence is back in the spotlight with skyrocketing crime rates and a sharp increase in the number of Americans […]




					www.libertynation.com
				




***snip***

*The Department of Justice (DOJ) conducted a survey in 2019 of inmates convicted of gun crimes. It found that 43% of criminals purchased their firearms on the black market, 6% stole them, and 10% bought weapons at a retail establishment. The criminal had another person buy the firearm for them in 11% of cases – a process known as the straw purchase – and about 15% received their weapons from a friend or relative.*_ …emphasis added

“Guns enter illegal commerce through one of three ways,” enumerated an official from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives (ATF) during an interview with Fox News. The first method is private purchases of guns that are later sold to individuals who are not legally allowed to possess them. The second tactic involves straw purchases, in which people purchase firearms legally from dealers and then give them to a person who is prohibited from owning them. Lastly, criminals will steal them from gun dealers and private citizens. In these cases, it is difficult to ascertain who committed the gun crime because the criminal does not register the newly acquired weapon.

While those are the three primary ways criminals obtain guns, there are indications the dark web is continuing to rise in popularity among those looking to acquire a firearm illegally. A 2018 RAND report showed that the internet is “increasing the availability of better performing, more recent firearms for the same, or lower, price than what would be available on the street or the black market.”

Randy Pargman, senior director of threat hunting and counterintelligence at Binary Defense, told Fox News that he expects “illegal online gun sales on the dark web to continue in the coming years,” noting that “if changes to laws make it more difficult to purchase guns legally, gun sales on the dark web may expand in the U.S.”_


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Illegal Firearms: How Criminals Get Their Guns
> 
> 
> Gun violence is back in the spotlight with skyrocketing crime rates and a sharp increase in the number of Americans […]
> ...


So let's deal with all those weapons getting into the black market

Oh and note that a significant number mass murderers bought their weapon of choice the DAY they killed...or within a few days...many with previous records that SHOULD have prevented them for doing so


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Most of the guns criminals have are stolen, from stupid shit gun nuts.


Derp


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So let's deal with all those weapons getting into the black market
> 
> Oh and note that a significant number mass murderers bought their weapon of choice the DAY they killed...or within a few days...many with previous records that SHOULD have prevented them for doing so


Blame the government for not doing its job with the rules already in the books


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

scruffy said:


> I thought I told you to stifle.


That was Edith Bunker.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you throw in an insult like a juvenile while whining like a juvenile. Dumbass move their junior


Says the guy who throws insults like a weenie.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Not true dumb fuck


Learn some history, I don't have the time to teach you.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Juvinal response


Learn to spell.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dipshit you're pushing a democrat lie. No such shootings happened
> According to the FBI in 2021 there were only 61, fucking simp.
> 
> 
> ...


So what's the number of mass shootings that you're ok with? "Only 61" obviously isn't it, so what is it, 100, 200, more?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

Failzero said:


> No handgun or Shotgun ? ( Amateur)


I like to keep my money in my pocket and not waste on frivolous bullshit like you weenies feel the need to.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You dont know?
> If not why are you posting about shit you know nothing about?


I know, I'm trying to see if you do, apparently not.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So let's deal with all those weapons getting into the black market
> 
> Oh and note that a significant number mass murderers bought their weapon of choice the DAY they killed...or within a few days...many with previous records that SHOULD have prevented them for doing so


Keep in mind what I originally said in post #143. …

_Perhaps we get to get better control of who is illegally selling guns to criminals._

If you want to stop people from buying a firearm and killing someone the same day you might have to change some state laws. I have no problem with that. 

In Florida I can buy a gun and walk out of the store with it in the same day but I have a Florida concealed weapons permit. Most people with Concealed Weapons permits already own guns. Those who do not have a carry permit have to wait three days.









						Did Atlanta Shooting Suspect Purchase Gun Same Day as Massacre?
					

A viral tweet claimed that the shooting suspect in the Atlanta spa killings purchased a gun on the same day eight people were killed.




					www.snopes.com
				




***snip***

_The AP story reported that firearm buyers in Georgia and a vast majority of other states can walk out of a store with a new gun in a matter of "minutes":_









						Florida Gun Purchasing Laws
					

In Florida, an individual must be at least 21 to purchase a gun. There is no permit required to buy a gun. There is also not an additional fee beyond the purchase. Florida has a three-day waiting period and requires an applicant to pay fees and submit an application for a concealed weapons permit.




					legalbeagle.com
				




***snip***

_
When Waiting Period Doesn’t Apply​Florida’s three-day waiting period does not apply when an individual is a holder of a concealed weapons permit. The waiting period also does not apply to a trade-in of another firearm. Further, the waiting period does not apply to the purchase of a rifle or shotgun after the individual successfully completes a 16-hour hunter safety course and possesses a hunter safety certification card._


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Says the guy who throws insults like a weenie.


Well bitch what post have I ever made whining about someone insulting someone else?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Learn some history, I don't have the time to teach you.


I know history you dumb fuck you don't. You know propaganda


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Learn to spell.


You aren't worthy of correct spelling simp.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So what's the number of mass shootings that you're ok with? "Only 61" obviously isn't it, so what is it, 100, 200, more?


Yes dumb fuck the FBI said 61


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

Nostra said:


> unlike you Dimtards, I care about all those deaths.  You clowns only care about the ones you can try to score cheap political points with, Moron.


Yea, sure you do. There have been over 600 mass shooting in this country so far this year. And what do we get from you righties to address this issue? Crickets, bullshit, excuses, crying over your AR's etc. 

Keep voting for gun lobby & NRA asseaters like Lyin Ted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Yea, sure you do. There have been over 600 mass shooting in this country so far this year. And what do we get from you righties to address this issue? Crickets, bullshit, excuses, crying over your AR's etc.
> 
> Keep voting for gun lobby & NRA asseaters like Lyin Ted.


No there has not been 600 mass shootings you simp. The FBI says 61.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I like to keep my money in my pocket and not waste on frivolous bullshit like you weenies feel the need to.


Simp.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes dumb fuck the FBI said 61


So you're ok with that many mass shootings? Or more? How many more?


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 27, 2022)

ozro said:


> Best gun salesman ever


They never learn.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, it would stand a real good chance of passing.
> 
> And if it doesn't, Sleepy Joe might just sign an executive order, and there aren't enough Republican votes to override it.


Executive orders can be rescinded by the next president.


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

the president won’t enforce the gun laws already o man the books…


----------



## j-mac (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> The hell you say?  America is the most armed society in the world, you want to call it a "polite" society?  Hell, not even the South can make that claim.  But I have a theory that I have alluded to in previous posts.
> 
> First, while there are more guns in America today than at any time in our history, the percentage of actual gun owners is at its lowest except perhaps at the very beginning, when guns were quite expensive relative to earnings.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess it's a good thing that your opinion has no sway in the Congress....Want to do away with a right? pass an amendment....Give er a go....


----------



## Burgermeister (Nov 27, 2022)

Another moronic lib exposing his ignorance of guns and the reason for the second amendment.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Yea, sure you do. There have been over 600 mass shooting in this country so far this year. And what do we get from you righties to address this issue? Crickets, bullshit, excuses, crying over your AR's etc.
> 
> Keep voting for gun lobby & NRA asseaters like Lyin Ted.


Well there's all those "thoughts and prayers"


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Yea, sure you do. There have been over 600 mass shooting in this country so far this year. And what do we get from you righties to address this issue? Crickets, bullshit, excuses, crying over your AR's etc.
> 
> Keep voting for gun lobby & NRA asseaters like Lyin Ted.


the problem is drug addicts like hunter getting guns…and  a white house that won’t enforce existing laws about lying on applications to get guns


----------



## Burgermeister (Nov 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> The sonofabitch stole an election, destroyed energy independence, allowed millions of Illegals to flood in, decreased family income and caused massive inflation and then he calls somebody that buys a Ruger 10-22 "sick"?  LOL!  The idiots that voted for him are the sickos.


Now that you say that, it seems obvious that if you are stealing elections, allowing foreign invasions, and destroying average citizen's buying power - job one better be disarming them.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.
> 
> To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed.  You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.


Let me bring you up to date. 





__





						youtube pistol competition - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So what's the number of mass shootings that you're ok with? "Only 61" obviously isn't it, so what is it, 100, 200, more?




Nope....here is the actual list....

US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:

The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.)* Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*
Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.
----------------------
Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker. We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence. (Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.



---------
The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 27, 2022)

I really appreciate those of you here who are willing to actually try and educate the anti gun loons. Its always fun watching those idiots make a ridiculously false claim and then seeing the actual FACTS posted to prove them wrong.

I just dont have the time or patience.  Im glad some do!

I just want them to put their ignorance into action and knock on my door trying to take them.  Bring it bitches.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

struth said:


> the problem is drug addicts like hunter getting guns…and  a white house that won’t enforce existing laws about lying on applications to get guns


Exactly what laws can the WH enforce??


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Exactly what laws can the WH enforce??


um all the federal laws…it’s literally their only job


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> I really appreciate those of you here who are willing to actually try and educate the anti gun loons. Its always fun watching those idiots make a ridiculously false claim and then seeing the actual FACTS posted to prove them wrong.
> 
> I just dont have the time or patience.  Im glad some do!
> 
> I just want them to put their ignorance into action and knock on my door trying to take them.  Bring it bitches.


A. They’re not going to do that.

B. If they wanted to they just would. Try to stop something like that and you’re dead


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

struth said:


> um all the federal laws…it’s literally their only job


Which federal laws are not being enforced ?


----------



## j-mac (Nov 27, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> And a federal judge would immediately block that EO before the ink was dry.


While I would like to think that be the case, I am not so sure today...Seems there are lots of Judges out there today that see themselves as social engineers rather than adjudicators of law, and the constitution...They use their own political beliefs, and or cowardice to render decisions, and that is not a very stable place to be as America is under attack from all sides.


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Which federal laws are not being enforced ?


well a lot…but as it relates to gun laws, lying on a federal. gun application. Hunter got caught lying about not being a drug addict.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 27, 2022)

Dem Sen Chris Murphy: Biden has been "heroic" on gun control


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Dem Sen Chris Murphy: Biden has been "heroic" on gun control


that’s laughable…he refuses to enforce  current law


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope....here is the actual list....
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> 
> ...


So things are getting worse over time according to your data. So how many is too many? Does that threshold even exist?


----------



## Nostra (Nov 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So let's deal with all those weapons getting into the black market
> 
> Oh and note that a significant number mass murderers bought their weapon of choice the DAY they killed...or within a few days...many with previous records that SHOULD have prevented them for doing so


So gun laws don't work.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Yea, sure you do. There have been over 600 mass shooting in this country so far this year. And what do we get from you righties to address this issue? Crickets, bullshit, excuses, crying over your AR's etc.
> 
> Keep voting for gun lobby & NRA asseaters like Lyin Ted.


The 600 number is a lie.  That has been proven by the posted FBI numbers.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2022)

So chances are Biden had another Alzheimer moment, and meant "assault rifles" and not semi-auto's, and yes I know they are the same thing, but Dimocrats and the left love to use the scary word.


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

Nostra said:


> The 600 number is a lie.  That has been proven by the posted FBI numbers.


dems have to use lies to make their points


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So even though we've had over 600 mass shooting this year, you're ok with that.



So you're ok with banning guns?


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 27, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So chances are Biden had another Alzheimer moment, and meant "assault rifles" and not semi-auto's, and yes I know they are the same thing, but Dimocrats and the left love to use the scary word.


So an assault rifle was NOT used in a shooting, so Biden proposes banning assault rifles, which will NOT prevent a similar shooting?


----------



## Failzero (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I like to keep my money in my pocket and not waste on frivolous bullshit like you weenies feel the need to.


In pocket ( $$ For Molly & Starbucks & a backup gaming console ...


----------



## Failzero (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Yea, sure you do. There have been over 600 mass shooting in this country so far this year. And what do we get from you righties to address this issue? Crickets, bullshit, excuses, crying over your AR's etc.
> 
> Keep voting for gun lobby & NRA asseaters like Lyin Ted.


Keep voting for CCW issuing Sheriff and Doug LaMalfa (R) Ca. dist 1


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So you're ok with banning guns?


No, nobody wants to ban all guns, except in your wet dreams.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

Failzero said:


> In pocket ( $$ For Molly & Starbucks & a backup gaming console ...


I don't do any of those, but you seem to, lol.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 27, 2022)

Biden proposes banning vast majority of all guns.​*#FuckJoeBiden*


----------



## Failzero (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I don't do any of those, but you seem to, lol.


Straight edger since 2004


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

struth said:


> dems have to use lies to make their points


Trump's lie about the election being stolen from him has been proven to be a crock of shit.

Have another shit sandwich.


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Trump's lie about the election being stolen from him has been proven to be a crock of shit.
> 
> Have another shit sandwich.


if you aren’t lying you guys are lying about the former president 

it’s sadly comical


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

struth said:


> if you aren’t lying you guys are lying about the former president
> 
> it’s sadly comical


Prove me wrong. I have all day.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Nov 27, 2022)

Democrats don’t hate guns….. they hate regular people owning guns.


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Prove me wrong. I have all day.


i don’t need to prove dembot lie.  You all do that all day


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

Nostra said:


> The 600 number is a lie.  That has been proven by the posted FBI numbers.


What number are you Trump asslickers willing to live with?


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

struth said:


> i don’t need to prove dembot lie.  You all do that all day


Thanks for crying "uncle".

Consider yourself OWNED.


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Thanks for crying "uncle".
> 
> Consider yourself OWNED.


hahaha


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> What number are you Trump asslickers willing to live with?


if xiden would only enforce the law…instead he turns a blind eye to people lying on back ground checks 

the blood of all the dead is on his hands


----------



## Nostra (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> What number are you Trump asslickers willing to live with?


That’s the best ya got when exposed as a lying sack of shit?


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

Nostra said:


> That’s the best ya got when exposed as a lying sack of shit?


You said the number is a lie, fool.

Ok, what IS the number, genius?


----------



## Nostra (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> You said the number is a lie, fool.
> 
> Ok, what IS the number, genius?


61 is the FBI number, Simp.

Been posted a few times. Learn to read.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

Nostra said:


> 61 is the FBI number, Simp.
> 
> Been posted a few times. Learn to read.


So you're good with 61 mass shootings.

Thanks for coming clean, fool.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> No, nobody wants to ban all guns, except in your wet dreams.



Do you agree with Biden when he says: "The idea we still allow semi-automatic weapons to be purchased is sick" ?


----------



## Failzero (Nov 27, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Do you agree with Biden when he says: "The idea we still allow semi-automatic weapons to be purchased is sick" ?


Allowing 5 Million Illegals & Visa overstayers & Refugees I’m in las 25 months is sick too


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> So you're good with 61 mass shootings.
> 
> Thanks for coming clean, fool.


I am good with the Bill of Rights, unlike you asshole Libtards.

By the way Moon Bat.  This is by far the typical "mass shooting".  A bunch of goddamn Negros shitheads shooting it out in the 'hood' of a city controlled by worthless Democrats.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.
> 
> To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed.  You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.


Stupidity is infinite.


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Let me bring you up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was not Cowboy Action Shooting.


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> I am good with the Bill of Rights, unlike you asshole Libtards.
> 
> By the way Moon Bat.  This is by far the typical "mass shooting".  A bunch of goddamn Negros shitheads shooting it out in the 'hood' of a city controlled by worthless Democrats.


Whoa, that is not a "mass shooting" per the numbers you gun freaks are claiming.  Only one dead, not a mass shooting.  I mean that is the way you assholes operate.  Want to argue that there have not been 600 mass shootings, only 61, and then here you go, trotting out one of the 600, not one of the 61, and claiming it is a mass shooting.

Consistency fool, or STFU.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> So you're good with 61 mass shootings.
> 
> Thanks for coming clean, fool.


I never said that, Simp.

Grow a brain then learn to read.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 27, 2022)

ozro said:


> Best gun salesman ever


Until they start confiscation


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Well, I guess it's a good thing that your opinion has no sway in the Congress....Want to do away with a right? pass an amendment....Give er a go....


Don't need an amendment to pass laws against particular guns.  You have the right to bear "arms", you don't have the right to bear any arms.  Scalia even said that in the Heller decision.

But yesterday I posed a question, "What is the purpose of the second amendment?  Why is it in the Bill of Rights?  And not a single damn gun nut has been able to answer that question.  It is not there for self-defense, hell the founders spent more time arguing that people shouldn't be forced to own a gun with the Quakers in mind.  Self-defense, I don't even think it was mentioned in the Constitutional Convention, and for good reason.  Private ownership of guns was dangerous.  A musket against a skilled Native American archer is about like the modern equivalent of bringing a knife to a gunfight.  The bow was more accurate and had a faster reload.  Nine times out of ten, that "arm" ended in the hands of the enemy.  Hell, that was the very reason the British were headed to the armory in the Battle of Lexington and Concord.

So come on, someone tell me the purpose of the second amendment.


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Whoa, that is not a "mass shooting" per the numbers you gun freaks are claiming.  Only one dead, not a mass shooting.  I mean that is the way you assholes operate.  Want to argue that there have not been 600 mass shootings, only 61, and then here you go, trotting out one of the 600, not one of the 61, and claiming it is a mass shooting.
> 
> Consistency fool, or STFU.



If two gang members get shot in a drug deal gone bad then it is considered a mass shooting under some definitions.  The confusion is that there is no standard definition for a mass shooting.

They just make it up as they go along.  Typical for Libtard assholes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're ok with that many mass shootings? Or more? How many more?


More parents murder their children than dies by a semi automatic rifle. And 61 is not that many. Freedom has a price


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Don't need an amendment to pass laws against particular guns.  You have the right to bear "arms", you don't have the right to bear any arms.  Scalia even said that in the Heller decision.
> 
> But yesterday I posed a question, "What is the purpose of the second amendment?  Why is it in the Bill of Rights?  And not a single damn gun nut has been able to answer that question.  It is not there for self-defense, hell the founders spent more time arguing that people shouldn't be forced to own a gun with the Quakers in mind.  Self-defense, I don't even think it was mentioned in the Constitutional Convention, and for good reason.  Private ownership of guns was dangerous.  A musket against a skilled Native American archer is about like the modern equivalent of bringing a knife to a gunfight.  The bow was more accurate and had a faster reload.  Nine times out of ten, that "arm" ended in the hands of the enemy.  Hell, that was the very reason the British were headed to the armory in the Battle of Lexington and Concord.
> 
> So come on, someone tell me the purpose of the second amendment.


Wrong you bastardized what Scalia said. He was referencing Miller vs US. and sawed off shotguns. The right to keep and bear shall not be infringed.


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Don't need an amendment to pass laws against particular guns.  You have the right to bear "arms", you don't have the right to bear any arms.  Scalia even said that in the Heller decision.


Scalia is not around to tell us what he meant.

We have to look at the last three major decisions by the Supremes.  _Heller, McDonald and Bruen_.  They all strongly declare that the right to keep and bear arms is an individual right.  _Bruen_ goes the farthest to say that the goddamn government better have a really really really good reason to infringe upon the right to keep and bear arms because what we have seen lately doesn't hack it.  It is now required that the lower courts must apply Strict Scrutiny when determining if the fucking law is infrinigning or not.  Something they haven't done in the past that allowed gun and magazines bans and dictated ridiculous licensing requirements.


----------



## ozro (Nov 27, 2022)

I have yet to see this question asked.
If semi-automatic weapons are banned, how many deaths will result from the attempts at confiscating them from owners who suddenly become outlaws?
How many of those deaths are acceptable?
How many deaths of cops trying to confiscate them are acceptable?
How many deaths of the owners are acceptable?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

struth said:


> the problem is drug addicts like hunter getting guns…and  a white house that won’t enforce existing laws about lying on applications to get guns


Don't fall into the trap. There have not been 600 mass shootings


----------



## struth (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Don't fall into the trap. There have not been 600 mass shootings


i know…the dembot lied


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> Scalia is not around to tell us what he meant.
> 
> We have to look at the last three major decisions by the Supremes.  _Heller, McDonald and Bruen_.  They all strongly declare that the right to keep and bear arms is an individual right.  _Bruen_ goes the farthest to say that the goddamn government better have a really really really good reason to infringe upon the right to keep and bear arms because what we have seen lately doesn't hack it.  It is now required that the lower courts must apply Strict Scrutiny when determining if the fucking law is infrinigning or not.  Something they haven't done in the past that allowed gun and magazines bans and dictated ridiculous licensing requirements.


Sicilia was quite clear he was referencing Miller vs US and the restriction of sawed off shotguns. Anti gunners have bastardized what he said


----------



## JusticeHammer (Nov 27, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So even though we've had over 600 mass shooting this year, you're ok with that.


Prove we've had over 600 mass shootings or you're just a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> Prove we've had over 600 mass shootings or you're just a liar.


He is a liar, the FBI data says 61


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sicilia was quite clear he was referencing Miller vs US and the restriction of sawed off shotguns. Anti gunners have bastardized what he said


If these Liberal idiot would ever look at _Miller _they would discover that the Court said that the Second protected arms in general use by the military.

Miller's saw off shotgun was determined not to be protected because the Court did not think it was a military weapon.  However, they were wrong because the US used sawed off shotguns in the WW1 trench warfare.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> If these Liberal idiot would ever look at _Miller _they would discover that the Court said that the Second protected arms in general use by the military.
> 
> Miller's saw off shotgun was determined not to be protected because the Court did not think it was a military weapon.  However, they were wrong because the US used sawed off shotguns in the WW1 trench warfare.


So true. Did you know Jack Miller won his case but during the appeal he didn't show up nor did he have representation and the supreme court ruled against him


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So true. Did you know Jack Miller won his case but during the appeal he didn't show up nor did he have representation and the supreme court ruled against him


Yes, I know the whole story.  If he had shown up and had a decent defense we could have got the filthy NFA law overturned.


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> Yes, I know the whole story.  If he had shown up and had a decent defense we could have got the filthy NFA law overturned.


Bingo and the end of gun control


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 731544


People concerned about mass shootings in schools, synagouges, grocery stores, etc are not "crybaby liberals" you imbecile.

Apparently, owning your fucking toys is more important then children terrorized & murdered in schools, you p.o.s.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> I am good with the Bill of Rights, unlike you asshole Libtards.
> 
> By the way Moon Bat.  This is by far the typical "mass shooting".  A bunch of goddamn Negros shitheads shooting it out in the 'hood' of a city controlled by worthless Democrats.


And what the fuck does gang violence have to do with school shootings, you moron?


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wrong you bastardized what Scalia said. He was referencing Miller vs US. and sawed off shotguns. The right to keep and bear shall not be infringed.


Get the hell out of here you damn amateur

  The Second Amendment right is not unlimited.  We do not cast doubt on concealed-weapons prohibitions, laws barring possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, laws barring firearms in sensitive places like schools and government buildings, and laws imposing conditions on commercial sale of arms.  (54-55)  Also, *the sorts of weapons protected are the sorts of small arms that were lawfully possessed at home at the time of the Second Amendment’s ratification, not those most useful in military service today, so “M-16 rifles and the like” may be banned*.  









						District of Columbia v. Heller:  Scalia’s Majority Opinion | National Review
					

Here’s a quick (and, given its 64 pages, necessarily highly selective) summary of Justice Scalia’s opinion for a 5-member majority in District of Columbia v. Heller, invalidating D.C.’s handgun ban…




					www.nationalreview.com
				




For future reference, if you haven't even read the damn opinion don't be spouting off about what it says.


.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So chances are Biden had another Alzheimer moment, and meant "assault rifles" and not semi-auto's, and yes I know they are the same thing, but Dimocrats and the left love to use the scary word.


“I know they are the same thing”… then STFU


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

Clipper said:


> And what the fuck does gang violence have to do with school shootings, you moron?


Like “thoughts and prayers”, it’s just something to say


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 27, 2022)

"Happiness is a warm gun" John Lennon


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> "Happiness is a warm gun" John Lennon


That was satire retard


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Get the hell out of here you damn amateur
> 
> The Second Amendment right is not unlimited.  We do not cast doubt on concealed-weapons prohibitions, laws barring possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, laws barring firearms in sensitive places like schools and government buildings, and laws imposing conditions on commercial sale of arms.  (54-55)  Also, *the sorts of weapons protected are the sorts of small arms that were lawfully possessed at home at the time of the Second Amendment’s ratification, not those most useful in military service today, so “M-16 rifles and the like” may be banned*.
> 
> ...


Ok simp you clueless piece of shit Sicilia was referencing Miller vs US the only supreme court decision that state which firearms are protected by the second amendment. The court ruled on sawed off shotguns and firearms in common use. You're dismissed simp.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> So come on, someone tell me the purpose of the second amendment.


To ensure the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ok simp you clueless piece of shit Sicilia was referencing Miller vs US the only supreme court decision that state which firearms are protected by the second amendment. The court ruled on sawed off shotguns and firearms in common use. You're dismissed simp.


God what a flippin dumbass.  Heller overturned the precedent that was Miller you stupid  shit.  And he never even mentions Miller in his opinion.


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> To ensure the right to keep and bear arms.


Why is the question.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Why is the question.


To ensure the security of the State.

England reversed a ban on private ownership of guns because of rampant crime and the inability of the English military to protect the citizens. It was then ordered that citizens secure the means to protect themselves, which included guns. This was not lost on the framers of the Constitution.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> God what a flippin dumbass.  Heller overturned the precedent that was Miller you stupid  shit.  And he never even mentions Miller in his opinion.


Heller did no such thing. All supreme court's have referenced Miller vs US as the standard. And FYI supreme court's rulings when it comes to constitutionally protected rights are never over turned. Miller you dumb son of a bitch started the in common use defense of the second amendment which all supreme court's have used. Simp you need to take a few classes.


----------



## j-mac (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Don't need an amendment to pass laws against particular guns.  You have the right to bear "arms", you don't have the right to bear any arms.  Scalia even said that in the Heller decision.
> 
> But yesterday I posed a question, "What is the purpose of the second amendment?  Why is it in the Bill of Rights?  And not a single damn gun nut has been able to answer that question.  It is not there for self-defense, hell the founders spent more time arguing that people shouldn't be forced to own a gun with the Quakers in mind.  Self-defense, I don't even think it was mentioned in the Constitutional Convention, and for good reason.  Private ownership of guns was dangerous.  A musket against a skilled Native American archer is about like the modern equivalent of bringing a knife to a gunfight.  The bow was more accurate and had a faster reload.  Nine times out of ten, that "arm" ended in the hands of the enemy.  Hell, that was the very reason the British were headed to the armory in the Battle of Lexington and Concord.
> 
> So come on, someone tell me the purpose of the second amendment.


It was exactly self defense, as Adams, and Jefferson pointed out…the quotes are earlier in the thread…


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Heller did no such thing. All supreme court's have referenced Miller vs US as the standard. And FYI supreme court's rulings when it comes to constitutionally protected rights are never over turned. Miller you dumb son of a bitch started the in common use defense of the second amendment which all supreme court's have used. Simp you need to take a few classes.


Wow, I mean just, "Wow".  So Constitutional protected rights can never be overturned?  Seriously, I mean you are stupid enough to make that claim just months after Rowe was overturned?  Miller WAS the standard, after Heller that is no longer the case.

* In the 1939 case, United States vs. Miller, the court stated in a unanimous decision that the “obvious purpose” of the Second Amendment was to “assure the continuation and render possible the effectiveness of” the state militia and that it “must be interpreted and applied with that end in view.” In reversing this precedent in the Heller case, the 2008 Supreme Court justices drastically changed how American citizens interact with guns.









						Gun Rights: Before and After Heller - Civics Nation
					

Before the 2008 Heller decision, the Supreme Court interpreted the Second Amendment several times. Heller was a drastic departure from past rulings.




					www.civicsnation.org
				



*
You got that, "reversing the precedent"?


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

j-mac said:


> It was exactly self defense, as Adams, and Jefferson pointed out…the quotes are earlier in the thread…


The second amendment was never about self-defense, until Heller.  It was always about a militia and it stemmed from the founder's fear of a standing army.  I mean that is like US History 101.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Wow, I mean just, "Wow".  So Constitutional protected rights can never be overturned?  Seriously, I mean you are stupid enough to make that claim just months after Rowe was overturned?  Miller WAS the standard, after Heller that is no longer the case.
> 
> * In the 1939 case, United States vs. Miller, the court stated in a unanimous decision that the “obvious purpose” of the Second Amendment was to “assure the continuation and render possible the effectiveness of” the state militia and that it “must be interpreted and applied with that end in view.” In reversing this precedent in the Heller case, the 2008 Supreme Court justices drastically changed how American citizens interact with guns.
> 
> ...


Look you under educated fuck Miller was the only supreme court ruling dealing with firearms. McDonald addressed the right to keep and bear arms it affirmed miller and used miller as a reference in common use. Heller ruled on the individual right. And Bruen ruled on the right to carry. All three courts referenced Miller weapons in common use. 
Keep showing your ignorance simp.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Wow, I mean just, "Wow".  So Constitutional protected rights can never be overturned?  Seriously, I mean you are stupid enough to make that claim just months after Rowe was overturned?  Miller WAS the standard, after Heller that is no longer the case.
> 
> * In the 1939 case, United States vs. Miller, the court stated in a unanimous decision that the “obvious purpose” of the Second Amendment was to “assure the continuation and render possible the effectiveness of” the state militia and that it “must be interpreted and applied with that end in view.” In reversing this precedent in the Heller case, the 2008 Supreme Court justices drastically changed how American citizens interact with guns.
> 
> ...


Quote where in the Constuitution you have a right to an abortion.

This should be fun.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> All supreme court's have referenced Miller vs US as the standard.


That standard...until Heller was in regards to the militia

Cruikshank and Miller both ruled on the 2A in regards to it's need relating to the militia


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> That standard...until Heller was in regards to the militia
> 
> Cruikshank and Miller both ruled on the 2A in regards to it's need relating to the militia


Again all Supreme court's have referenced miller. Everyone dealing with the second amendment. "IN COMMON USE"


----------



## Lesh (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Again all Supreme court's have referenced miller. Everyone dealing with the second amendment. "IN COMMON USE"


Cruikshank was in the 1870s retard. Miller was in the 30s

And both talked about guns in their relationship to militia use.


----------



## Winston (Nov 27, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Look you under educated fuck Miller was the only supreme court ruling dealing with firearms. McDonald addressed the right to keep and bear arms it affirmed miller and used miller as a reference in common use. Heller ruled on the individual right. And Bruen ruled on the right to carry. All three courts referenced Miller weapons in common use.
> Keep showing your ignorance simp.


Give it up dumbshit.  There are almost a dozen cases dealing with gun rights in which the SCOTUS has rendered a judgement.  Miller is most certainly not the "only" one.  And interesting that you mention McDonald, which utilizes the due process clause of the 14th amendment to prevent states from nullifying the second amendment and reversed Cruikshank.  Interesting because that is precisely the justification for the ruling in Rowe v. Wade.  So now McDonald can be attacked.

That is the thing with you right wingers.  The historical revisionism and judicial creationism you use will eventually come back and bite you in the ass.  The reversal of Miller only makes it easier to ban those assault rifles.  From Scalia, "small arms in common use AT THE TIME", so those are the only weapons that are protected by the second amendment.  Semi-automatics are not in that genre.  Assault weapons most certainly are not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Cruikshank was in the 1870s retard. Miller was in the 30s
> 
> And both talked about guns in their relationship to militia use.


Once again from Miller on the term in common used has been referenced all because of miller.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Give it up dumbshit.  There are almost a dozen cases dealing with gun rights in which the SCOTUS has rendered a judgement.  Miller is most certainly not the "only" one.  And interesting that you mention McDonald, which utilizes the due process clause of the 14th amendment to prevent states from nullifying the second amendment and reversed Cruikshank.  Interesting because that is precisely the justification for the ruling in Rowe v. Wade.  So now McDonald can be attacked.
> 
> That is the thing with you right wingers.  The historical revisionism and judicial creationism you use will eventually come back and bite you in the ass.  The reversal of Miller only makes it easier to ban those assault rifles.  From Scalia, "small arms in common use AT THE TIME", so those are the only weapons that are protected by the second amendment.  Semi-automatics are not in that genre.  Assault weapons most certainly are not.


You're wrong as usual 
Miller ruled in order for a firearm to be protected by the second amendment it must have a reasonable expectation for an efficient and effective militia and weapons in common use of the time and supplied by the citizen.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Wow, I mean just, "Wow".  So Constitutional protected rights can never be overturned?  Seriously, I mean you are stupid enough to make that claim just months after Rowe was overturned?  Miller WAS the standard, after Heller that is no longer the case.
> 
> * In the 1939 case, United States vs. Miller, the court stated in a unanimous decision that the “obvious purpose” of the Second Amendment was to “assure the continuation and render possible the effectiveness of” the state militia and that it “must be interpreted and applied with that end in view.” In reversing this precedent in the Heller case, the 2008 Supreme Court justices drastically changed how American citizens interact with guns.
> 
> ...



Lol!!! You're going to compare a Bill of Rights Amendment to "abortion rights"?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 27, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.  Law enforcement can use single action pistols, bolt action rifles, and double barreled shotguns.  I mean all you semi-automatic nuts must be some piss poor shots.  You can't participate in cowboy shooting competitions, and while I might concede the advantage of having a semi-auto shotgun while dove hunting, no one should be hunting doves to start with.
> 
> To be honest, those that yield a semi-auto have adopted the spray and pray strategy, like during the Iraq War.  *250,000 rounds fired for every insurgent killed. * You guys are an insult to the skill of marksmanship.   Daniel Morgan is rolling in his grave.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lol!!! You're going to compare a Bill of Rights Amendment to "abortion rights"?


He's a poorly educated simpleton


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> The sonofabitch stole an election, destroyed energy independence, allowed millions of Illegals to flood in, decreased family income and caused massive inflation and then he calls somebody that buys a Ruger 10-22 "sick"?  LOL!  The idiots that voted for him are the sickos.


“The idea we still allow semi-automatic weapons to be purchased is sick. Just sick," Biden said on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## maybelooking (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Why is the question.


its only "the question" for morons incapable of reading.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Do you agree with Biden when he says: "The idea we still allow semi-automatic weapons to be purchased is sick" ?


Yes. Military grade weapons shouldn't be sold to ordinary people.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> More parents murder their children than dies by a semi automatic rifle. And 61 is not that many. Freedom has a price


So all those schoolchildren killed are the price that's needed to be paid so you can pretend that you're a badass with your big guns? Geez, we're doomed.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> Prove we've had over 600 mass shootings or you're just a liar.


So how many mass shootings is ok with you? 100? 200? More?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 731544


Where's the part where it says that we have to let mass murderers kill schoolchildren whoever they want to?


----------



## Nostra (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Yes. Military grade weapons shouldn't be sold to ordinary people.


Apparently you have no clue what the military uses.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So how many mass shootings is ok with you? 100? 200? More?


Why do you continue with this canard every time your blatant lie is called out?  Why not just admit you lied and move on, Liar.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Where's the part where it says that we have to let mass murderers kill schoolchildren whoever they want to?


Where did he say that was in the Constitution, Simp?


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Where's the part where it says that we have to let mass murderers kill schoolchildren whoever they want to?


Where is the part where the stupid Moon Bat Snowflakes can ignore the Bill of Rights?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> Where is the part where the stupid Moon Bat Snowflakes can ignore the Bill of Rights?


So you're ok with mass murders in the US as long as you can buy a bunch of big ass guns? We're all doomed.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're ok with mass murders in the US as long as you can buy a bunch of big ass guns? We're all doomed.


This nation has a Constitution and a Bill of Rights.

The Bill of Rights says the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  I shit you not.  Go look it up.  The individual right to keep and bear arms has been upheld by the Supreme Court in three recent court cases.

Most of theses "mass murders" you little Snowflakes are all butt hurt about are shootings among Black and Brown druggies, gang bangers and street thugs in Democrat controlled big city shitholes that already have (unconstitutional) strict gun control laws so anything you stupid Snowflakes want to do won't change a damn thing.

I am much more concerned about the loss of Liberty you stupid little Snowflakes want to do in order to further your filthy agenda to make the US a Socialist Shithole.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Yes. Military grade weapons shouldn't be sold to ordinary people.



Semi-automatic weapons shouldn't be sold to "ordinary people"?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> This nation has a Constitution and a Bill of Rights.
> 
> The Bill of Rights says the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  I shit you not.  Go look it up.  The individual right to keep and bear arms has been upheld by the Supreme Court in three recent court cases.
> 
> ...


So you're not bothered by mass murder of schoolchildren, people at malls... This is why our country is doomed, Macho wannabes who talk all tough when someone mentions their big ass guns are a problem. You'd rather schoolchildren be shot than do what's right for them.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Semi-automatic weapons shouldn't be sold to "ordinary people"?


Look, I have a hunting rifle, a good one. wtf do I need anything else for? I mean ok, maybe a handgun for home protection, but other than that, we don't need that other shit. At least real men don't.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're not bothered by mass murder of schoolchildren, people at malls... This is why our country is doomed, Macho wannabes who talk all tough when someone mentions their big ass guns are a problem. You'd rather schoolchildren be shot than do what's right for them.


You stupid little Snowflakes don't give a shit about children.  You never have.

You support the murder of almost a million American children each year as a method of birth control.

You support the welfare state that perpetuates poverty among children.

Your filthy Democrats in the big city shitholes will not enforce existing criminal laws that puts children at risk every day.

What you give a shit about is taking away the right to keep and bear arms from Americans because you fear they are a threat to your agenda of turning this country into a Socialist shithole.

Be honest for a change.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So all those schoolchildren killed are the price that's needed to be paid so you can pretend that you're a badass with your big guns? Geez, we're doomed.


More parents killed school age children than rifles


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Look, I have a hunting rifle, a good one. wtf do I need anything else for? I mean ok, maybe a handgun for home protection, but other than that, we don't need that other shit. At least real men don't.


Your choice dumbass. But once semi automatic firearms are gone then your bolt action sniper rifle weapon of war will be next.


----------



## ozro (Nov 28, 2022)

Isn't killing school children already against the law?
Just how exactly, will another law put an end to it when existing laws are ignored?
Will it be a super-duper law or something?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Look, I have a hunting rifle, a good one. wtf do I need anything else for? I mean ok, maybe a handgun for home protection, but other than that, we don't need that other shit. At least real men don't.



Is your rifle a semi-auto?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> It’s also gives us life and liberty, meaning not getting shot at non-stop.


You dont understand the constitution OR liberty.
Too bad tards like you still get the protections of it.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Look, I have a hunting rifle, a good one. wtf do I need anything else for? I mean ok, maybe a handgun for home protection, but other than that, we don't need that other shit. At least real men don't.


I have about 50 firearms.  29 of them are AR-15s and one of them is a M-16.

Who in the hell are you to tell me what I need?  Why don't you mind your own damn business?  Are you afraid of Liberty?

By the way Snowflake.  The filthy ass Liberals have tried time and again to take that handgun away from citizens.  That is what _Heller_ and _McDonald_ were all about.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Yes. Military grade weapons shouldn't be sold to ordinary people.


That is not what the _Miller _decision says.  It said that the Second protects firearms in general use by the military.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Yes. Military grade weapons shouldn't be sold to ordinary people.


Military grade weapons are not sold to "ordinary people".


----------



## Ralph Norton (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> At least real men don't.


Implying that YOU are a REAL MAN because you choose not to own semi-automatic weapons?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Implying that YOU are a REAL MAN because you choose not to own semi-automatic weapons?


People that say that usually depend on others to defend their families.
Not really sure thats a "real" man...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Yes, they should not ban the private ownership of semi-automatic weapons, they should ban the manufacturing of them, except for military uses.


Sorry - no.
"All bearable arms"
- USSC.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Assault rifles were used in four of the five worst mass shootings,


This is false.


Winston said:


> and that is misleading, the Vegas shooting, which tops the list, is considered full auto because of the use of the bumpstock.


This is also false.


Winston said:


> For home self-defense, an assault rifle is damn near useless.


An AR pistol or carbine in a major pistol caliber is ideal for home defense.
Better than a shotgun in almost every situation.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Most of the guns criminals have are stolen, from stupid shit gun nuts.


This is false.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Exactly what laws can the WH enforce??


The executive branch - the White House - enforces ALL the laws.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Don't need an amendment to pass laws against particular guns.  You have the right to bear "arms", you don't have the right to bear any arms.  Scalia even said that in the Heller decision.


"All bearable arms"
What firearms are not bearable arms?


Winston said:


> But yesterday I posed a question, "What is the purpose of the second amendment?  Why is it in the Bill of Rights?  And not a single damn gun nut has been able to answer that question.


To secure the right of the people to keep and bear arms so, among all of the other reasons a person might have for a firearm,  the people shall always have access to the weapons necessary to for a well-regulated miltia.
Simple,. eh?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Wow, I mean just, "Wow".  So Constitutional protected rights can never be overturned?  Seriously, I mean you are stupid enough to make that claim just months after Rowe was overturned?  Miller WAS the standard, after Heller that is no longer the case.
> 
> * In the 1939 case, United States vs. Miller, the court stated in a unanimous decision that the “obvious purpose” of the Second Amendment was to “assure the continuation and render possible the effectiveness of” the state militia and that it “must be interpreted and applied with that end in view.” In reversing this precedent in the Heller case, the 2008 Supreme Court justices drastically changed how American citizens interact with guns.*


This is a lie.
_Heller _did not reverse _Miller _it expanded it.
Prior to _Heller_, the 2nd amendment was held to only to protect the right to own and use firearms that had some reasonable relationhsip to th epreservation of the well-regulated militia - _Heller _expanded this to 'all bearable arms".


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> The second amendment was never about self-defense, until Heller.  It was always about a militia...


The right of the people.
Not the militia
Not the people in the militia
The people.
As the right to keep and bear arms is held by the people, and there is no right to serve in the militia, the right to keep and bear arms must include the use of a firearm outside service of same.
This includes the right to use a firearm in self-defense, the most very basic purpose for a firearm.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> That standard...until Heller was in regards to the militia
> Cruikshank and Miller both ruled on the 2A in regards to it's need relating to the militia


Nowhere in either case does the court hold, or opine, that the exercise of the right to keep and bear arms rests on an individual's relationhip with the militia.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> And interesting that you mention McDonald, which utilizes the due process clause of the 14th amendment to prevent states from nullifying the second amendment and reversed Cruikshank.  Interesting because that is precisely the justification for the ruling in Rowe v. Wade.  So now McDonald can be attacked.


The obvious difference here:
The right to keep and bear arms is specifically referenced in the constitution.
The right to an abortion is not.  
Apples and oranges.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> From Scalia, "small arms in common use AT THE TIME", so those are the only weapons that are protected by the second amendment.  Semi-automatics are not in that genre.  Assault weapons most certainly are not.


Yours is a willful mis-interpretation of _Heller_.
Scalia:
_Some have made the argument, bordering on the frivolous, that only those arms in existence in the 18th century are protected by the Second Amendment .  We do not interpret constitutional rights that way.  Just as the First Amendment  protects modern forms of communications, e.g., Reno v. American Civil Liberties Union, 521 U. S. 844, 849 (1997) , and the Fourth Amendment  applies to modern forms of search, e.g., Kyllo v. United States, 533 U. S. 27, 35–36 (2001) , _*the Second Amendment  extends, prima facie,to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding.*


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> You stupid little Snowflakes don't give a shit about children.  You never have.
> 
> You support the murder of almost a million American children each year as a method of birth control.
> 
> ...


I'm a Libertarian, not a Dem. Better luck next time. 
But you don't mind schoolchildren getting shot regularly, and you call ME names. lol.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I'm a Libertarian, not a Dem. Better luck next time.
> But you don't mind schoolchildren getting shot regularly, and you call ME names. lol.




No you are not a Libertarian.  If you think you are then you are confused and don't know what the word means.

There is no Libertarian in the world that would support restrictions on the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> More parents killed school age children than rifles


I bet you a tenner that you can't back that up properly.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're not bothered by mass murder of schoolchildren, people at malls...


What makes you say that?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> No you are not a Libertarian.  If you think you are then you are confused and don't know what the word means.
> 
> There is no Libertarian in the world that would support restrictions on the right to keep and bear arms.


Which makes you wrong twice in a row, because I'm one of them.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Look, I have a hunting rifle, a good one. wtf do I need anything else for? I mean ok, maybe a handgun for home protection, but other than that, we don't need that other shit. At least real men don't.


Why do you think your perception of need has any bearing on how other people exercise their rights?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> What makes you say that?


The way you hang onto the 2nd for dear life shows that your guns matter to you more than schoolchildren getting shot at school.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why do you think your perception of need has any bearing on how other people exercise their rights?


Because schoolchildren need us adults to do something concrete. I'm up for it, are you?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Yes. Military grade weapons shouldn't be sold to ordinary people.


What do you think "military grade" means and why do you think "ordinary" people shoudl not have them?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Your choice dumbass. But once semi automatic firearms are gone then your bolt action sniper rifle weapon of war will be next.


NRA imaginary scare tactics seem to work on you. Sorry, they don't work on me.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> The way you hang onto the 2nd for dear life shows that your guns matter to you more than schoolchildren getting shot at school.


So..  you have no rational basis for your declaration.
Figured.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Because schoolchildren need us adults to do something concrete. I'm up for it, are you?


And so, again -  you have no rational basis for your declaration.
Figured.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> What do you think "military grade" means and why do you think "ordinary" people shoudl not have them?


Trying to do something for all the people getting shot every day in the US. Other countries don't have this problem.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So..  you have no rational basis for your declaration.
> Figured.


You blow me off because you can't face the thought of being part of the problem that schoolchildren need us to fix. We're doomed.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Which makes you wrong twice in a row, because I'm one of them.


You are lying.

Either that are just simply confused.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Trying to do something for all the people getting shot every day in the US. Other countries don't have this problem.


So..
You -don't- know what "military grade" mans...
... and you -can't- tell us why "ordinary" people should not have access to them.
As I figured.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You blow me off because ...


... you have no rational or factual basis for anything you say.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> You dont understand the constitution OR liberty.
> Too bad tards like you still get the protections of it.


Aww, look, junior wants to go around shooting everyone. How cute. lol


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So..
> You -don't- know what "military grade" mans...
> ... and you -can't- tell us why "ordinary" people should not have access to them.
> As I figured.


Anything above a hunting rifle and a simple handgun is unnecessary, how's that? And I'm ok with that if it saves schoolchildren from getting whacked at school. At least I'm willing to try something. How about you?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> I have about 50 firearms.  29 of them are AR-15s and one of them is a M-16.
> 
> Who in the hell are you to tell me what I need?  Why don't you mind your own damn business?  Are you afraid of Liberty?
> 
> By the way Snowflake.  The filthy ass Liberals have tried time and again to take that handgun away from citizens.  That is what _Heller_ and _McDonald_ were all about.


Can I ask you why you have so many of the same gun? I have quite a few guitars, but they're all different.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Anything above a hunting rifle and a simple handgun is unnecessary, how's that?


Why do you think your perception of need has any bearing on how other people exercise their rughts?


Jaxson said:


> And I'm ok with that if it saves schoolchildren from getting whacked at school.


Fallacious appeals to emotion seem to work on you. Sorry, they don't work on me.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Military grade weapons are not sold to "ordinary people".


I guess you're just pretending to know anything about this subject. Good for you.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why do you think your perception of need has any bearing on how other people exercise their rughts?
> 
> Fallacious appeals to emotion seem to work on you. Sorry, they don't work on me.


So do you even have a solution that would help schoolchildren not get shot at school all the time?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Implying that YOU are a REAL MAN because you choose not to own semi-automatic weapons?


Real men don't play dress-up with guns and camo. They make sure the children are safe.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So do you even have ...


Can't answer my questions eh?
I guess you're just pretending to know anything about this subject. 
Good for you.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Real men don't play dress-up with guns and camo. They make sure the children are safe.


Fallacious appeals to emotion seem to work on you.  Sorry, they don't work on me.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Can't answer my questions eh?
> I guess you're just pretending to know anything about this subject.
> Good for you.


So you don't have a solution to propose. Well, I knew that already, but fuck man, if that's the attitude, then we're for sure doomed. It's become normal to let children get shot at school and do nothing.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Fallacious appeals to emotion seem to work on you.  Sorry, they don't work on me.


It's fallacious to say that real men make sure the children are safe? WHAAAAA??????


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you don't have a solution to propose.


Still can't answer my questions?
W/o rational factual answers, it means you don't have a meaningful solution to propose.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> It's fallacious to say that real men make sure the children are safe? WHAAAAA??????


I guess you're just pretending to know anything about this subject.
Fallacious appeals to emotion seem to work on you.  Sorry, they don't work on me.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Still can't answer my questions?
> W/o rational factual answers, it means you don't have a meaningful solution to propose.


Do you?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Do you?


Thank you for continuing to demonstrate you have no rational factual answers - it means you don't have a meaningful solution to propose.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Thank you for continuing to demonstrate you have no rational factual answers - it means you don't have a meaningful solution to propose.


ok, let's say I don't, do you?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> ok, let's say I don't..


There's no "saying".
Absent rational factual answers to the questions asked of you, you don't have a meaningful solution to propose.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially when it is his knee-jerk reaction to a shooting where the weapon was a hand gun.  He just wants to disarm the populace.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> There's no "saying".
> Absent rational factual answers to the questions asked of you, you don't have a meaningful solution to propose.


So again, lol, do you? Or are we even on the dunce caps?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So again, lol, do you? O


Thank you for making it clear you have no meaningful solution to propose.      
And, thank you for making it clear I need waste no more time on you.
All your whining and crying about the children, for naught.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> there aren't enough Republican votes to override it.


There are enough SCOTUS justices to over rule it though.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Thank you for making it clear you have no meaningful solution to propose.
> And, than you for making it clear I need waste no more time on you.
> All your whining and crying about the children, for naught.


So you know you have no solution and are happy to simply let children be shot at school on a regular basis. Get some help asap.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you know you have no solution and are happy to simply let children be shot at school on a regular basis. Get some help asap.


The problem isn't the gun, moron.  Maybe you ought to turn your attention to the lack of basic morality within YOUR so-called civilized society.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Especially when it is his knee-jerk reaction to a shooting where the weapon was a hand gun.  He just wants to disarm the populace.


You are correct .
Never let a disaster - or the blood of dead children - to go to waste.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> The problem isn't the gun, moron.  Maybe you ought to turn your attention to the lack of basic morality within YOUR so-called civilized society.


He has no rational basis for any of his ideas, and thus, not worth your time.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Aww, look, junior wants to go around shooting everyone. How cute. lol


huh? What a stupid response.
You have already shown your ignorance. Why try to sound like a 4 year old with extra chromosomes?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> huh? What a stupid response.
> You have already shown your ignorance. Why try to sound like a 4 year old with extra chromosomes?


"Try"?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> The problem isn't the gun, moron.  Maybe you ought to turn your attention to the lack of basic morality within YOUR so-called civilized society.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> He has no rational basis for any of his ideas, and thus, not worth your time.


Says the guy who has no plan WHATSOEVER!


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're wrong as usual
> Miller ruled in order for a firearm to be protected by the second amendment it must have a reasonable expectation for an efficient and effective militia and weapons in common use of the time and supplied by the citizen.


I love the smell of napalm in the morning.  I don't think you have read Scalia's opinion at all.   "Reasonable expectation for an efficient and effective militia", quoting Scalia

* Read in isolation, Miller’s phrase “part of ordinary military equipment” could mean that only those weapons useful in warfare are protected. That would be a startling reading of the opinion, since it would mean that the National Firearms Act’s restrictions on machineguns (not challenged in Miller) might be unconstitutional, machineguns being useful in warfare in 1939.* 

Scalia bases his entire premise on the following phrase, 

.* We think that Miller’s “ordinary military equipment” language must be read in tandem with what comes after: “[O]rdinarily when called for [militia] service [able-bodied] men were expected to appear bearing arms supplied by themselves and of the kind in common use at the time.”* 

He even admits the shortcomings of that argument,

* It may be objected that if weapons that are most useful in military service—M-16 rifles and the like—may be banned, then the Second Amendment right is completely detached from the prefatory clause. But as we have said, the conception of the militia at the time of the Second Amendment’s ratification was the body of all citizens capable of military service, who would bring the sorts of lawful weapons that they possessed at home to militia duty. It may well be true today that a militia, to be as effective as militias in the 18th century, would require sophisticated arms that are highly unusual in society at large. Indeed, it may be true that no amount of small arms could be useful against modern-day bombers and tanks. But the fact that modern developments have limited the degree of fit between the prefatory clause and the protected right cannot change our interpretation of the right.*

Total  horseshit.  The founders were some smart ass people.  Do you believe they created the Constitution, and the Bill of Rights, to always be interpreted in the lens of 1789 America?  That is what Scalia is wanting to claim here and it is horseshit.  "Modern developments have limited the degree"--in other words, we don't give a happy shit.

But now to the good stuff,

*Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited. From Blackstone through the 19th-century cases, commentators and courts routinely explained that the right was not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose. See, e.g., Sheldon, in 5 Blume 346; Rawle 123; Pomeroy 152–153; Abbott 333. For example, the majority of the 19th-century courts to consider the question held that prohibitions on carrying concealed weapons were lawful under the Second Amendment or state analogues. See, e.g., State v. Chandler, 5 La. Ann., at 489–490; Nunn v. State, 1 Ga., at 251; see generally 2 Kent *340, n. 2; The American Students’ Blackstone 84, n. 11 (G. Chase ed. 1884). Although we do not undertake an exhaustive historical analysis today of the full scope of the Second Amendment, nothing in our opinion should be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms.*

That right there complete negates the recent decision concerning New Yorks issuing of concealed weapons permits.  A decision written by Thomas, who quite honestly, is bought and bossed, led around like a pig with a ring in his nose, by a fatass ugly shit white wife.  He is way out of his element, in the deep end of the pool and his sorry ass can't even swim.

And that is the thing.  The SCOTUS is now completely dysfunctional.  When they review a case, it is not a matter of examining the issue, looking at precedent, constructing a legal diagnosis.  It is about knowing what you want the ruling to be and constructing a path to get there.  And yes, Scalia was an expert.  But his opinions are so conflicted with one another that it is more than obvious that was what he was doing.  But the current right wing contingent on the SCOTUS, they have to qualms about pushing the envelope even past where Scalia would go.  Today we have a majority completely constructed by the Federalist Society.  The entire court should be impeached, every damn one of them.  We have a 50/50 senate.  Work it out, find real jurists, not activists.  We are at a critical moment in American History.   A real tipping point if you will, and the SCOTUS stands at the center, an obstacle in the way of progress that will either be eliminated, or will destroy our Republic.


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> This nation has a Constitution and a Bill of Rights.
> 
> The Bill of Rights says the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  I shit you not.  Go look it up.  The individual right to keep and bear arms has been upheld by the Supreme Court in three recent court cases.
> 
> ...


STFU with your racist bullshit.  Almost all mass shootings are carried out by white cracker dumbshits with real mental problems.  And while California is the number one state, that hell hole called Texas, red as can be, is number two.  So again, STFU.


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> More parents killed school age children than rifles


Not fathers, I guarantee you that.  Nine times out of ten, it is the mother or her damn boyfriend.


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Your choice dumbass. But once semi automatic firearms are gone then your bolt action sniper rifle weapon of war will be next.


Slippery slope fallacy.


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The right of the people.
> Not the militia
> Not the people in the militia
> The people.
> ...


No "right to serve in a milita".  Wow, just wow.  What a damn panty waste.  Serving in a militia is not a right, it is a responsibility you stupid prick.  Take your little pea shooter and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> STFU with your racist bullshit.  Almost all mass shootings are carried out by white cracker dumbshits with real mental problems.  And while California is the number one state, that hell hole called Texas, red as can be, is number two.  So again, STFU.


Like this one?  6 killed, at least 6 injured in Virginia Walmart after employee opens fire on co-workers


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> No you are not a Libertarian.  If you think you are then you are confused and don't know what the word means.
> 
> There is no Libertarian in the world that would support restrictions on the right to keep and bear arms.


Libertarians are stupid, and easy marks for con artists.  That has been proven over and over again.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Not fathers, I guarantee you that.  Nine times out of ten, it is the mother or her damn boyfriend.


Linkie?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> That right there complete negates the recent decision concerning New Yorks issuing of concealed weapons permits.


Ah.  
You aren't aware that v _Bruen _does not question the permit, but the subjective "good cause" nature of obtaining one.
Why do you believe people should need to show a state some subjective "good cause" to exercise a right?


Winston said:


> And that is the thing.  The SCOTUS is now completely dysfunctional.


You only think this because you do not like the decisions they handed down.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> STFU with your racist bullshit.  Almost all mass shootings are carried out by white cracker dumbshits with real mental problems.


Wow.  The irony.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Serving in a militia is not a right,...


I said that.
And thus, the "right to keep and bear arms" cannot be tied to service in the militia because there is no right to serve in the militia.
Glad you agree with the points made.


Winston said:


> it is a responsibility you stupid prick.  Take your little pea shooter and shove it up your ass.


You mad, 'boo?


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> I have about 50 firearms.  29 of them are AR-15s and one of them is a M-16.
> 
> I call BULLSHIT


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Linkie?





			Mothers are more likely to abuse children than fathers. Fact? | Child Protection Resource


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I said that.
> And thus, the "right to keep and bear arms" cannot be tied to service in the militia because there is no right to serve in the militia.
> Glad you agree.
> 
> You mad, 'boo?


You are a self-absorbed pussy that, in the first sign of trouble, will be trembling under you bed clutching you assault rifle like a three year old hangs on to a teddy bear.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> You are a self-absorbed pussy that, in the first sign of trouble, will be trembling under you bed clutching you assault rifle like a three year old hangs on to a teddy bear.


All I see here is your inability to meaningfully argue against the points I made.
This make you mad, 'boo?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Look, I have a hunting rifle, a good one. wtf do I need anything else for? I mean ok, maybe a handgun for home protection, but other than that, we don't need that other shit. At least real men don't.



Is your rifle a semi-auto?


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> All I see here is your inability to meaningfully argue against the points I made.
> This make you mad, 'boo?


Meaningfully argue?  Are you kidding me?  No right to serve in the militia?  I mean have you never taken an American history class?  There was no "right" to serve in a militia during the Revolutionary War, it was a FLIPPIN ASS REQUIREMENT.  Of course, there were a lot of panty waist cowards like yourself that refused, who let other, braver, more honorable men, fight for them.

You guys are comical, and cowards, to put it bluntly.  Some big thug kick down your door and storm into you house you will shit all over yourself and run hide under the bed.  That assault rifle, it ain't going to do shit.  And revolution, who the hell are you kidding.  If a big ass thug scares the shit out of you what do you think a tank bearing down on you is going to do?  All hat and no cattle.  Which begs the question, why do sorry shits like you even need to own an assault rifle?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Is your rifle a semi-auto?


Bolt action.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I said that.
> And thus, the "right to keep and bear arms" cannot be tied to service in the militia because there is no right to serve in the militia.
> Glad you agree with the points made.
> 
> You mad, 'boo?


Does the right to bear arms mean any kind of arms?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Meaningfully argue?  Are you kidding me?  No right to serve in the militia?


That's what I said.  Twice.  And you agreed.  Twice.
Thus, "the right of the people to keep and bear arms" isn't tied to the militia.
As the right to keep and bear arms is held by the people, and there is no right to serve in the militia, the right to keep and bear arms must include the use of a firearm outside service of same.
This includes the right to use a firearm in self-defense, the most very basic purpose for a firearm.

Thus your statement:
_The second amendment was never about self-defense, until Heller.  It was always about a militia...        _
Proven false.

This make you mad, 'boo?


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> All I see here is your inability to meaningfully argue against the points I made.
> This make you mad, 'boo?


Your statement, "That there is no right to serve in a militia", is the antithesis of cowardice.  I never claimed it was a "right", it is a responsibility.  And if you can't see that, then you are nothing more than a coward.  North Carolina sends out a call to activate the militia my 60 year old ass is there.  And yeah, I will supply my own gun, a FAL, and ammo too.  Because make no mistake about it, there has never been a militia like the North Carolina militia.  I will not sully that reputation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> I love the smell of napalm in the morning.  I don't think you have read Scalia's opinion at all.   "Reasonable expectation for an efficient and effective militia", quoting Scalia
> 
> * Read in isolation, Miller’s phrase “part of ordinary military equipment” could mean that only those weapons useful in warfare are protected. That would be a startling reading of the opinion, since it would mean that the National Firearms Act’s restrictions on machineguns (not challenged in Miller) might be unconstitutional, machineguns being useful in warfare in 1939.*
> 
> ...


You're talking above your comprehension retention level. Clueless


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> That's what I said.  Twice.  And you agreed.  Twice.
> Thus, "the right of the people to keep and bear arms" isn't tied to the militia.
> As the right to keep and bear arms is held by the people, and there is no right to serve in the militia, the right to keep and bear arms must include the use of a firearm outside service of same.
> This includes the right to use a firearm in self-defense, the most very basic purpose for a firearm.
> ...


Show me where it was proven false or go sit in the corner with your dunce hat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Not fathers, I guarantee you that.  Nine times out of ten, it is the mother or her damn boyfriend.


It's equal dumbass


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Show me where it was proven false or go sit in the corner with your dunce hat.


Self-defense against criminals or the government all one in the same. Now go sit in the corner simp.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> STFU with your racist bullshit.  Almost all mass shootings are carried out by white cracker dumbshits with real mental problems.  And while California is the number one state, that hell hole called Texas, red as can be, is number two.  So again, STFU.


Cry racist failed attempt to distract from your failing counter cross point.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Show me where it was proven false...


Read for comprehension, 'boo.

_Thus, "the right of the people to keep and bear arms" isn't tied to the militia.
As the right to keep and bear arms is held by the people, and there is no right to serve in the militia, the right to keep and bear arms must include the use of a firearm outside service of same.
This includes the right to use a firearm in self-defense, the most very basic purpose for a firearm._

Thus your statement:
_The second amendment was never about self-defense, until Heller.  It was always about a militia...        _
Proven false.

This make you mad, 'boo?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Slippery slope fallacy.


No fallacy simp.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> NRA imaginary scare tactics seem to work on you. Sorry, they don't work on me.


No such scare tactic exist. It's the plan democrats will push and take what they can get and come back to take more. So fuck off


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I bet you a tenner that you can't back that up properly.


You would be mistaken 
Fast Facts: Preventing Child Abuse & Neglect |Violence Prevention|Injury Center|CDC 
And 2021 it was over 1800


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Bolt action.



And if up to you, you would ban ALL semi-auto rifles and handguns?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No such scare tactic exist. It's the plan democrats will push and take what they can get and come back to take more. So fuck off


Seriously, you need a realistic point.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You would be mistaken
> Fast Facts: Preventing Child Abuse & Neglect |Violence Prevention|Injury Center|CDC
> And 2021 it was over 1800


I knew you wouldn't be able to, lol. Your link makes no such claim to that number.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> And if up to you, you would ban ALL semi-auto rifles and handguns?


Hey, if a school shooter had only a bolt action with a 6 bullet cap, he wouldn't kill that many before he'd have to reload and get tackled.

Simple handguns for home defence is ok.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Hey, if a school shooter had only a bolt action with a 6 bullet cap, he wouldn't kill that many before he'd have to reload and get tackled.
> 
> Simple handguns for home defence is ok.



So you would ban all semi-auto rifles then?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So you would ban all semi-auto rifles then?


And whatever else his talking points tell him to.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> STFU with your racist bullshit.  Almost all mass shootings are carried out by white cracker dumbshits with real mental problems.  And while California is the number one state, that hell hole called Texas, red as can be, is number two.  So again, STFU.


You are lying.

Either that or are simply confused.














						Mass Shootings Are Soaring, With Black Neighborhoods Hit Hardest
					

2020 is on pace to have the most mass shootings shootings since the nonprofit Gun Violence Archive started tracking them. In their wake, anti-violence activists say the lack of public outpouring feels familiar: “Nobody cares about us.”




					www.thetrace.org


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So you would ban all semi-auto rifles then?


Yes, they serve no actual purpose. Hey, I'm up to try pretty much anything to protect kids at school...


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> You are lying.
> 
> Either that or are simply confused.
> 
> ...


Is there a point to this? Like Black kids/people matter less?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> You are lying.
> Either that or are simply confused.


Wow.  That's quite remarkable, given that blacks make up less than 13% of the population.
I wonder what the US murder rate would look like if blacks committed murder at the same rate as whites.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Wow.  That's quite remarkable, given that blacks make up less than 13% of the population.
> I wonder what the US murder rate would look like if blacks committed murder at the same rate as whites.


Whites in the US commit gun grimes at about the same rate as we see in the European and Scandinavian countries that have strict gun control laws.

Blacks and Browns are our gun violence problem.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> Whites in the US commit gun grimes at about the same rate as we see in the European and Scandinavian countries that have strict gun control laws.
> Blacks and Browns are our gun violence problem.


2021, roughly
14997 murders
Whites:  5651 murders - 2.41/100k
Blacks:  9070 murders - 22.3/100k
If blacks committed murder at the same rate as whites, there'd be ~8000 (53%) fewer murders in the US.
6.5/100k - 53% = 3.05/100k

Clearly, our problem is the # of guns and our lax gun control laws.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Nowhere in either case does the court hold, or opine, that the exercise of the right to keep and bear arms rests on an individual's relationhip with the militia.


Bullshit. Both the Miler and Cruikshank decisions decided their cases based on the militia use of the guns in question


----------



## Winston (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Self-defense against criminals or the government all one in the same. Now go sit in the corner simp.


Oh shit, the armed insurrection belief.  LMAO.  Riddle me this, if the second amendment is supposed to give the people the right to rise up against the government why in the sam hell did they put this in the Constitution.

*Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court.

The Congress shall have Power to declare the Punishment of Treason, but no Attainder of Treason shall work Corruption of Blood, or Forfeiture except during the Life of the Person attainted.*

The purpose of the second amendment was to enable the public to be able to be able to provide a militia in times of invasion or insurrection thereby making a standing army unnecessary.  PERIOD.  Nothing else.  Now we got yahoos proclaiming no one has the right to be in a militia and glorified pea-shooters are constitutionally protected.  All hail the King.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Bullshit. Both the Miler and Cruikshank decisions decided their cases based on the militia use of the guns in question



The _Heller_ ruling put the issue of the militia to bed once and for all by determining that the right to keep and bear arms is an individual right not connected to membership in any organization.

What else you got Moon Bat?


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Oh shit, the armed insurrection belief.  LMAO.  Riddle me this, if the second amendment is supposed to give the people the right to rise up against the government why in the sam hell did they put this in the Constitution.
> 
> *Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court.
> 
> ...


You need to stop cutting and pasting things you have no comprehension about. Go sit in the corner simp.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> The _Heller_ ruling put the issue of the militia to bed once and for all by determining that the right to keep and bear arms is an individual right not connected to membership in any organization.
> 
> What else you got Moon Bat?


Miller is what all the courts since have referenced. Weapons in common use of the time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I knew you wouldn't be able to, lol. Your link makes no such claim to that number.


Hey simp. You didn't read anything 
*Child abuse and neglect are common.* At least 1 in 7 children have experienced child abuse or neglect in the past year in the United States. This is likely an underestimate because many cases are unreported. In 2020, 1,750 children died of abuse and neglect in the United States.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Seriously, you need a realistic point.


Stop lying and being a tool for the cult.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Miller is what all the courts since have referenced. Weapons in common use of the time.


Two of the Justices served in the military during WWI.  However, one of them was an artillery officer and the other one a legal officer.  Neither one of them knew about the 40K short barreled shotguns that was used in the war.  They made an erroneous ruling that since Miller's short barrel shotgun was not in common use by the military then it was not protected by the Second.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hey simp. You didn't read anything
> *Child abuse and neglect are common.* At least 1 in 7 children have experienced child abuse or neglect in the past year in the United States. This is likely an underestimate because many cases are unreported. In 2020, 1,750 children died of abuse and neglect in the United States.


Ok, so you're saying that because the figure is/might be higher for child abuse that kids getting shot in school is a nothingburger?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Ok, so you're saying that because the figure is/might be higher for child abuse that kids getting shot in school is a nothingburger?


Death due to abuse simp death due to abuse. That was the number for deaths for 2020 not abuse cases. Fucking simp.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> The _Heller_ ruling put the issue of the militia to bed once and for all by determining that the right to keep and bear arms is an individual right not connected to membership in any organization.
> 
> What else you got Moon Bat?


Yup. Activist Justices threw precedent out the window like they did with Roe


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2022)

Flash said:


> Two of the Justices served in the military during WWI.  However, one of them was an artillery officer and the other one a legal officer.  Neither one of them knew about the 40K short barreled shotguns that was used in the war.  They made an erroneous ruling that since Miller's short barrel shotgun was not in common use by the military then it was not protected by the Second.


So common use BY THE MILITARY is the question. 

How did Scalia turn that into common use by civilians?

Or … activist Justices. I forgot


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Yes, they serve no actual purpose. Hey, I'm up to try pretty much anything to protect kids at school...



What do you consider a "simple handgun"?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Yup. Activist Justices threw precedent out the window like they did with Roe


No constitutionally protected right to abortion. It's a state issue.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> Oh shit, the armed insurrection belief.  LMAO.  Riddle me this, if the second amendment is supposed to give the people the right to rise up against the government why in the sam hell did they put this in the Constitution.
> 
> *Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court.
> 
> ...


And Article 1 Section 8 spells out the need for a well regulated militia to put DOWN Insurrections


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Does the right to bear arms mean any kind of arms?


Do you see any restriction or differentiation of the type of "arms" in the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> And Article 1 Section 8 spells out the need for a well regulated militia to put DOWN Insurrections


Well snowflake when there is an insurrection you'll know it.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Do you see any restriction or differentiation of the type of "arms" in the 2nd Amendment?


Yes. They are related to a “Well regulated militia”


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Bullshit. Both the Miler and Cruikshank decisions decided their cases based on the militia use of the guns in question


Your statement is false.
The _Miller _case turned on the *suitability *of the weapon for service in the militia, and _Cruikshank _does not address the issue at all.

Neither case held or opined that a person's right to keep and bear arms is attached to his service in or with the militia.
Disagree ?
Copy/paste the text.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Yes. They are related to a “Well regulated militia”



What class of firearm is not "related to a 'well-regulated militia'"?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Winston said:


> The purpose of the second amendment was to enable the public to be able to be able to provide a militia in times of invasion or insurrection thereby making a standing army unnecessary.  PERIOD.  Nothing else.


Repeating your lie does not make it true, Herr Goebbels.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Yup. Activist Justices threw precedent out the window like they did with Roe


You cannot name a single USSC ruling overturned by _Heller_.
Not one.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Hey, if a school shooter had only a bolt action with a 6 bullet cap, he wouldn't kill that many before he'd have to reload and get tackled.
> 
> Simple handguns for home defence is ok.


Who is going to tackle them?  Will it be 60-pound 2nd-grader Billy 50 -pound Susie, or 100-pound Ms. Jones?


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Who is going to tackle them?  Will it be 60-pound 2nd-grader Billy 50 -pound Susie, or 100-pound Ms. Jones?


Hey Cappy… you know as well as everyone else that a shooter is only vulnerable when he is reloading…

Don’t be stupid


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Hey Cappy… you know as well as everyone else that a shooter is only vulnerable when he is reloading…


There were 300 people in the Pulse nightclub.
How many charged the shooter when he reloaded?


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> There were 300 people in the Pulse nightclub.
> How many charged the shooter when he reloaded?


What’s the reload time on an AR? 2 seconds?

What’s the reload time on a revolver or a Winchester or a bolt action rifle…even a shot gun?

A couple minutes?


----------



## Failzero (Nov 28, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Hey Cappy… you know as well as everyone else that a shooter is only vulnerable when he is reloading…
> 
> Don’t be stupid


That is what the sidearm is for ( if you drop the Mag in the Top off


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Death due to abuse simp death due to abuse. That was the number for deaths for 2020 not abuse cases. Fucking simp.


So because you have a number for that, kids can get shot at school on your watch.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> What do you consider a "simple handgun"?


regular gun, regular clip. I'm sure that the definition would be easy to agree on.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Do you see any restriction or differentiation of the type of "arms" in the 2nd Amendment?


So then we should be able to buy and have everything up to nukes?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So because you have a number for that, kids can get shot at school on your watch.


Kids being shot by rifles numbers are so few compared to kids being killed by parents I don't care


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So then we should be able to buy and have everything up to nukes?


Fucking red herring simp.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Who is going to tackle them?  Will it be 60-pound 2nd-grader Billy 50 -pound Susie, or 100-pound Ms. Jones?


Hey, if they prefer to wait until he's fully reloaded and starts to shoot them again, that's not my problem, I can't help complete morons.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Kids being shot by rifles numbers are so few compared to kids being killed by parents I don't care


So all the school shootings are meaningless to you. And you call ME a simp, lol.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fucking red herring simp.


Isn't that what the 2nd says?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> regular gun, regular clip. I'm sure that the definition would be easy to agree on.


Semiautomatics are regular firearms sump


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So all the school shootings are meaningless to you. And you call ME a simp, lol.


Less than 1% compared to kids being killed by parents. You don't have the numbers to strengthen your position.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Isn't that what the 2nd says?


Do you know what a red herring is? You created one


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Less than 1% compared to kids being killed by parents. You don't have the numbers to strengthen your position.


So you're saying that there aren't enough school shootings for you to care. Way to protect the children! You fucking imbecile.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Do you know what a red herring is? You created one


Either the 2nd says any kind of weapon, or it allows restrictions. Which is it?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What’s the reload time on an AR? 2 seconds?
> What’s the reload time on a revolver or a Winchester or a bolt action rifle…even a shot gun?
> A couple minutes?


Tell me you don;t know know a thing abut firearms w/o telling me you don't know a thing about firearms.
But,. good on you for negating any argument on "hi-cap" magazine bans.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Yup. Activist Justices threw precedent out the window like they did with Roe


You cannot name a single USSC ruling overturned by _Heller_.
Not one.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Yes. They are related to a “Well regulated militia”



What class of firearm is not "related to a 'well-regulated militia'"?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Bullshit. Both the Miler and Cruikshank decisions decided their cases based on the militia use of the guns in question


Your statement is false.
The _Miller _case turned on the *suitability *of the weapon for service in the militia, and _Cruikshank _does not address the issue at all.
Neither case held or opined that a person's right to keep and bear arms is attached to his service in or with the militia.
Disagree ?
Copy/paste the text.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> What class of firearm is not "related to a 'well-regulated militia'"?


So we could have nukes if we wanted to?


----------



## martybegan (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> regular gun, regular clip. I'm sure that the definition would be easy to agree on.



it's a magazine, not a clip. and if it uses a magazine it's a semi-automatic and Biden wants to ban it. 

The only handguns would be revolvers. The only rifles and shotguns bolt action, lever action, pump action.

Bolt action rifles sometimes use "clips", which are inserted from above into an internal magazine, usually 5 shots.

If you are going to talk about a topic, know what you are talking about.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> regular gun, regular clip. I'm sure that the definition would be easy to agree on.



So you are ok with not banning semi-auto handguns?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> regular gun, regular clip. I'm sure that the definition would be easy to agree on.


What type of gun uses a clip?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So you are ok with not banning semi-auto handguns?


What is that exactly? I've never owned a handgun, never felt the need to.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What type of gun uses a clip?


I've never owned a handgun, sorry for the faux pas, lol.


----------



## Winston (Nov 29, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Your statement is false.
> The _Miller _case turned on the *suitability *of the weapon for service in the militia, and _Cruikshank _does not address the issue at all.
> Neither case held or opined that a person's right to keep and bear arms is attached to his service in or with the militia.
> Disagree ?
> Copy/paste the text.


What you are ignoring is that neither Miller nor Cruikshank said anything about the right to self-defense.  For more than two hundred years is was well established that the second amendment was based on arming a militia, period.  Heller was judicial creationism because it created that right, one based on self-defense.

What you are also ignoring is the Cruikshank ruled it was perfectly fine for a state, or even a local government, to ban all arms.  The second amendment only applied to the federal government, the federal government can not "infringe".


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 29, 2022)

Winston said:


> What you are ignoring is that neither Miller nor Cruikshank said anything about the right to self-defense.  For more than two hundred years is was well established that the second amendment was based on arming a militia, period.  Heller was judicial creationism because it created that right, one based on self-defense.
> 
> What you are also ignoring is the Cruikshank ruled it was perfectly fine for a state, or even a local government, to ban all arms.  The second amendment only applied to the federal government, the federal government can not "infringe".


Self defense has always been considered a natural right of all people.  To believe that any government can tell any person they have no right to defend themselves is beyond ludicrous.







__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com
				












						The Second Amendment and the Inalienable Right to Self-Defense
					

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.




					www.heritage.org
				




In _District of Columbia v. Heller_ (2008), the Supreme Court finally did strike down a gun control regulation, in this case a federal law that forbade nearly all civilians from possessing a handgun in the District of Columbia. A narrow 5–4 majority adopted the main conclusions and many of the arguments advanced by the revisionist commentators, ruling that the original meaning of the Second Amendment protects a private right of individuals to keep and bear arms for the purpose of self-defense.









						Self-defense is a constitutional right
					

So holds State v. Hull (Wash. Ct. App. Dec. 18, 2014) (nonprecedential), in an interesting and pretty detailed opinion. Generally...




					reason.com
				




Generally speaking, courts rarely have to decide whether there is a _constitutional_ right to self-defense, since all states generally recognize a _statutory or common-law_ right to use force against another person in self-defense.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> What is that exactly? I've never owned a handgun, never felt the need to.



So you want to see semi-auto firearms banned, and now you're asking what a semi-auto handgun is?


----------



## martybegan (Nov 29, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So you want to see semi-auto firearms banned, and now you're asking what a semi-auto handgun is?



Probably one of those people that would fall for the banning dihydrogen monoxide con.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So you want to see semi-auto firearms banned, and now you're asking what a semi-auto handgun is?


Look, you're splitting hairs. A simple style handgun with a smallish magazine, basically for home defence. So that and a hunting rifle. There rest of the stuff is not needed, and if it saves children at school, I'll do it.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Look, you're splitting hairs. A simple style handgun with a smallish magazine, basically for home defence. So that and a hunting rifle. There rest of the stuff is not needed, and if it saves children at school, I'll do it.


What is a "simple style handgun"? 

"Smallish magazine"?


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So then we should be able to buy and have everything up to nukes?


The instructions to build an atomic bomb can be found in public libraries.  can instructions to build nuclear bomb be found in a library, Norton Safe Search








						How to build an A-bomb
					

It's one of the burning questions of the moment: how easy would it be for a country with no nuclear expertise to build an A-bomb? Forty years ago in a top-secret project, the US military set about finding out. Oliver Burkeman talks to the men who solved the nuclear puzzle in just 30 months




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Look, you're splitting hairs. A simple style handgun with a smallish magazine, basically for home defence. So that and a hunting rifle. There rest of the stuff is not needed, and if it saves children at school, I'll do it.


What if you wanted to hunt water fowl or upland game birds?  A shot gun or two would be appropriate.  Small game might be taken with a .22 while larger ungulates or bear would require larger calibers.  Wild pigs are often taken with larger caliber hand guns.  What difference does it make?  Hunting is not the reason for the 2A.  Defense from government over reach is the reason.  The second amendment guarantees my RIGHT to bear arms.  I don't owe you or anyone else a reason for why I want one.


----------



## Winston (Nov 29, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Self defense has always been considered a natural right of all people.  To believe that any government can tell any person they have no right to defend themselves is beyond ludicrous.


No one is saying you don't have the right to defend yourself.  You just don't have the right to defend yourself with semi-automatic assault rifles and maybe even handguns.  The fact that you and all the other gun nuts believe that the only way you know how to defend yourself is with a gun is indicative of what tiny, insecure, cowardly people you all are.  Not to mention illogical.

Looking for protection at home, alarms, dogs, baseball bats, knifes.  Mace, pepper spray.  There have been numerous studies, having a gun in the home INCREASES your risk of death.  Tell me, how in the hell is that self-defense?  And it increases the chance of death of every family member in the home, especially females.  They are actually more likely to murdered if there is a gun in the home.  Way to take care of your lady.

I have numerous guns, they aren't in the home.  They are in the family armory, secretly stored behind a false wall.  They are tools, each with a specific purpose, or purposes.  Hunting duck takes a particular gun, hunting quail another, deer and bear require different guns, varmint hunting, like gophers, yet another type.  And if you are wild boar hunting you best have a sidearm as backup.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Hey, if they prefer to wait until he's fully reloaded and starts to shoot them again, that's not my problem, I can't help complete morons.


Do you think the OKC bombing and the Boston Marathon bombing would have been stopped with gun control.  The point is--IT IS NOT THE GUN.  A person who is intent on murdering multiple people will find a way--if there is not a gun available, they will use fertilizer and diesel or pressure cookers and nuts and bolts.  So what is the logic of removing self defense capability from law abiding citizens?


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Winston said:


> The fact that you and all the other gun nuts believe that the only way you know how to defend yourself is with a gun is indicative of what tiny, insecure, cowardly people you all are. Not to mention illogical.


The fact that you and all of the other gun control nuts believe the only way you can defend yourself is by disarming the populace is indicative of the tiny, insecure, cowardly people you all are.  Not to mention illogical.
There I fixed it for you.  I have a vast collection of firearms that I have collected over 50 years.  None of them have been used in a crime.  WTF do you get off telling me that I can't have them?


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 29, 2022)

Winston said:


> No one is saying you don't have the right to defend yourself.  You just don't have the right to defend yourself with semi-automatic assault rifles and maybe even handguns.  The fact that you and all the other gun nuts believe that the only way you know how to defend yourself is with a gun is indicative of what tiny, insecure, cowardly people you all are.  Not to mention illogical.
> 
> Looking for protection at home, alarms, dogs, baseball bats, knifes.  Mace, pepper spray.  There have been numerous studies, having a gun in the home INCREASES your risk of death.  Tell me, how in the hell is that self-defense?  And it increases the chance of death of every family member in the home, especially females.  They are actually more likely to murdered if there is a gun in the home.  Way to take care of your lady.
> 
> I have numerous guns, they aren't in the home.  They are in the family armory, secretly stored behind a false wall.  They are tools, each with a specific purpose, or purposes.  Hunting duck takes a particular gun, hunting quail another, deer and bear require different guns, varmint hunting, like gophers, yet another type.  And if you are wild boar hunting you best have a sidearm as backup.


No such thing as a semiautomatic assault weapon.  And in this country we have that very right to defend ourselves with firearms.

And there have been numerous studies that conclude having a swimming pool increases your risk of death by drowning or studies that show if you have stairs in your house that you are at an increased risk of dying by falling down stairs or those that show if you own a car you are at greater risk of dying in a car accident..  Who are you to tell people what risks they should or shouldn't take?

And I don't care how many guns you have as long as they are all legally owned because it's none of my business just like it's none of yours how many or what kind of guns I own.

And yes a gun is a tool and it so happens to be the very best tool for self defense.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> assault weapon.


This statement always cracks me up.  I wonder what these gun control nuts figure the purpose of a "weapon" is.  The purpose is to ASSAULT something and it is not necessarily a human.  Democrats are always looking to control someone else.  If they stayed out of other people's business, they would get along much better.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> What if you wanted to hunt water fowl or upland game birds?  A shot gun or two would be appropriate.  Small game might be taken with a .22 while larger ungulates or bear would require larger calibers.  Wild pigs are often taken with larger caliber hand guns.  What difference does it make?  Hunting is not the reason for the 2A.  Defense from government over reach is the reason.  The second amendment guarantees my RIGHT to bear arms.  I don't owe you or anyone else a reason for why I want one.


Guarantees the right, sure, but does that mean any kind of arms, like nukes and cluster bombs, for example?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Do you think the OKC bombing and the Boston Marathon bombing would have been stopped with gun control.  The point is--IT IS NOT THE GUN.  A person who is intent on murdering multiple people will find a way--if there is not a gun available, they will use fertilizer and diesel or pressure cookers and nuts and bolts.  So what is the logic of removing self defense capability from law abiding citizens?


So because you yourself feel powerless to do anything, nobody should try anything to save children at school. Pretty juvenile.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Guarantees the right, sure, but does that mean any kind of arms, like nukes and cluster bombs, for example?


It is clear you are speaking from an uninformed position.  The fashion in which a weapon is used is limited.  A shot gun that is set up to shoot someone coming through a booby trapped door is not protected.  As another poster clearly stated, there are all kinds of nonsense that you can pull out of your ass but it doesn't change the fact that "*the RIGHT to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed"   *This issue has been debated every way that can be imagined over the course of 246 years.  We are a free people.  Because you have the right to carry a baseball bat, does not give you the right to arbitrarily bash someone's head in with it.  You wouldn't ban baseball bats.  It is not the tool--it is the mental case that wields it.  You need to redirect your attention toward the actual problem and fix the nut case.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So because you yourself feel powerless to do anything, nobody should try anything to save children at school. Pretty juvenile.


Where did I say that I felt powerless to do anything?  If all the money that has been spent on gun control had been directed to mental health in this country, you would have far fewer tragedies.  I was clear in my statement that anything can be made into a weapon by a deranged fanatic.  You seem to be incapable of identifying the actual problem which is THE DERANGED FANATIC.  It is you who feel powerless to address that problem.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 29, 2022)

Winston said:


> No one is saying you don't have the right to defend yourself.  You just don't have the right to defend yourself with semi-automatic assault rifles and maybe even handguns.  The fact that you and all the other gun nuts believe that the only way you know how to defend yourself is with a gun is indicative of what tiny, insecure, cowardly people you all are.  Not to mention illogical.
> 
> Looking for protection at home, alarms, dogs, baseball bats, knifes.  Mace, pepper spray.  There have been numerous studies, having a gun in the home INCREASES your risk of death.  Tell me, how in the hell is that self-defense?  And it increases the chance of death of every family member in the home, especially females.  They are actually more likely to murdered if there is a gun in the home.  Way to take care of your lady.
> 
> I have numerous guns, they aren't in the home.  They are in the family armory, secretly stored behind a false wall.  They are tools, each with a specific purpose, or purposes.  Hunting duck takes a particular gun, hunting quail another, deer and bear require different guns, varmint hunting, like gophers, yet another type.  And if you are wild boar hunting you best have a sidearm as backup.



So you would ban semi-auto rifles and handguns?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> It is clear you are speaking from an uninformed position.  The fashion in which a weapon is used is limited.  A shot gun that is set up to shoot someone coming through a booby trapped door is not protected.  As another poster clearly stated, there are all kinds of nonsense that you can pull out of your ass but it doesn't change the fact that "*the RIGHT to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed"   *This issue has been debated every way that can be imagined over the course of 246 years.  We are a free people.  Because you have the right to carry a baseball bat, does not give you the right to arbitrarily bash someone's head in with it.  You wouldn't ban baseball bats.  It is not the tool--it is the mental case that wields it.  You need to redirect your attention toward the actual problem and fix the nut case.


So people should be allowed to buy and own nukes. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Where did I say that I felt powerless to do anything?  If all the money that has been spent on gun control had been directed to mental health in this country, you would have far fewer tragedies.  I was clear in my statement that anything can be made into a weapon by a deranged fanatic.  You seem to be incapable of identifying the actual problem which is THE DERANGED FANATIC.  It is you who feel powerless to address that problem.


So you want to infringe the 2nd rights of people you deem deranged. That's called gun control.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So people should be allowed to buy and own nukes. Thanks for clearing that up.


I believe they should be able to lock people up for being intentionally obtuse--starting with you.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Guarantees the right, sure, but does that mean any kind of arms, like nukes and cluster bombs, for example?


What part of the UK are you posting from?  What does this discussion have to do with you in the first place?


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I believe they should be able to lock people up for being intentionally obtuse--starting with you.


Either people can have nukes or you're infringing their rights.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> What part of the UK are you posting from?  What does this discussion have to do with you in the first place?


I've got you stumped over the nukes. Meaning, I own you. Better luck next time.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I've got you stumped over the nukes. Meaning, I own you. Better luck next time.


I answered your moronic nonsense in my first response to you junior.  Learn to read.  I even sent the instructions to you.  Apparently UK schools are failing as well.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Guarantees the right, sure, but does that mean any kind of arms, like nukes and cluster bombs, for example?


Neither of those are "arms".


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So people should be allowed to buy and own nukes. Thanks for clearing that up.


A nuclear weapon is not 'arms".


----------



## martybegan (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Either people can have nukes or you're infringing their rights.



Argumentum ad absurdum.


----------



## Winston (Nov 29, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> A nuclear weapon is not 'arms".


Uh, you might to want to rethink that.  You ever hear of the SALT agreements?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That I point out that you seem to be ok with 600+ mass shootings a year gets me this response: "Fuck you, you stupid retarded asshole". So that's a yes, you are ok with non-stop mass shootings in your country.


There are approximately three hundred and sixty million people residing in the USA.  Out of that number, less than two shoot and kill more than FOUR people a day.  The number is highly suspect anyway.  The objective organizations list between six and sixty in 2019.  The six hundred figure is an outlier and is highly suspect.  According to the founder Mark Bryant, he and his TWELVE unpaid volunteers comb through all news sources for ANY story mentioning death or injury by firearms, then take the news story at face value,  if there aren’t any data on the number of individuals in the story, these THIRTEEN people claim to “do exhaustive research” to determine the facts.  How do thirteen people do all that research?  What motivates his “volunteer researchers” to commit all their time to this?  Why do his results exceed the maximum number of shooting found by Mother Earth which is acknowledged to be objective on the subject of mass shootings.  Mother Earth has the highest number at 62.  Why is his figure ten times as high?  He refuse to publish his standards and claims that his volunteers each get a forty page manual on how to operate his study, but he won’t publish that manual.  His “good guy with a gun” defensive firearm usage is certainly wrong because his standard is that the defender actually has to fire the firearm AND report it to police AND a news source has to pick up and publish the event.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Neither of those are "arms".


Do you have any idea what the "A" in SALT stands for--as in Strategic A____ Limitation Talks?  Do you know what Strategic A____ are?


----------



## ranfunck (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So do you even have a solution that would help schoolchildren not get shot at school all the time?


I do right your congressman and ask them to stop these false flag shooting.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Kids being shot by rifles numbers are so few compared to kids being killed by parents I don't care


Nope...guns are the leading cause of death of children


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nope...guns are the leading cause of death of children


One more time 
Kids being shot by *rifles *numbers are so few compared to kids being killed by parents


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 29, 2022)

Winston said:


> What you are ignoring is that neither Miller nor Cruikshank said anything about the right to self-defense.  For more than two hundred years is was well established that the second amendment was based on arming a militia, period.


We've established that your claim, above, is false.
It will remain false, no matter how many times you repeat it.


Winston said:


> What you are also ignoring is the Cruikshank ruled it was perfectly fine for a state, or even a local government, to ban all arms.  The second amendment only applied to the federal government, the federal government can not "infringe".


Even if true,  this has since been rendered irrelevant by the incorporation of the 2nd Amendment against the states.
Just like the 1st, 4th, etc amendmenst were incorporated against the states.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 29, 2022)

Winston said:


> No one is saying you don't have the right to defend yourself.  You just don't have the right to defend yourself with semi-automatic assault rifles and maybe even handguns.


Your statement, above, is a lie -- not only do you know we have this right, you know said right is protected from infringement by the constitution.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 29, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> *I do right your congressman and ask them to stop these false flag shooting.*



Try again in English this time, please!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nope...guns are the leading cause of death of children


A 19 year-old gang banger is NOT a child, dipshit!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nope...guns are the leading cause of death of children



No, they are not.  That is a lie.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No, they are not.  That is a lie.


Third leading. Sorry









						Guns Are Now The Third-Leading Cause Of Death Among Children
					

Childhood homicides involving firearms are down, but suicides are up




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Winston said:


> Wow, I mean just, "Wow".  So Constitutional protected rights can never be overturned?  Seriously, I mean you are stupid enough to make that claim just months after Rowe was overturned?  Miller WAS the standard, after Heller that is no longer the case.
> 
> * In the 1939 case, United States vs. Miller, the court stated in a unanimous decision that the “obvious purpose” of the Second Amendment was to “assure the continuation and render possible the effectiveness of” the state militia and that it “must be interpreted and applied with that end in view.” In reversing this precedent in the Heller case, the 2008 Supreme Court justices drastically changed how American citizens interact with guns.
> 
> ...


Roe wasn’t about a constitutionally protected right.  Abortion, or even privacy isn't mentioned anywhere in the constitution. The Roe decision was bad law and even RBG admitted that,


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> even privacy isn't mentioned anywhere in the constitution


The fourth amendment, while not specifically using the term, privacy, is pretty clear that your privacy is a right.  *The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures,*


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Hey, if a school shooter had only a bolt action with a 6 bullet cap, he wouldn't kill that many before he'd have to reload and get tackled.
> 
> Simple handguns for home defence is ok.


Tackled by who?  A ten year old?  The teacher would be the first killed if ammo was limited.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> The fourth amendment, while not specifically using the term, privacy, is pretty clear that your privacy is a right.  *The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures,*


Nope, all that means that THE GOVERNMENT can’t search or seize without a warrant.  It has nothing to do with privacy.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Nope, all that means that THE GOVERNMENT can’t search or seize without a warrant.  It has nothing to do with privacy.


I know you have a problem at times with paraphrasing, but that guarantee means privacy, whether you choose to accept it or not.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What’s the reload time on an AR? 2 seconds?
> 
> What’s the reload time on a revolver or a Winchester or a bolt action rifle…even a shot gun?
> 
> A couple minutes?


AR about ten seconds for a well trained shooter, modern revolver, about the same, pump or semi auto shotgun twelve to fifteen seconds.  Winchester perhaps twenty to thirty seconds depending on how the shooter carry’s his ammo, bolt action rifle anywhere from five seconds for a military rifle like a Lee Enfield, 1903 Springfield, or Mauser 98K that use stripper clips to ten seconds for something like a Remington 700.  If you want to see how fast a bolt action rifle can be loaded and fired look up “enfield rifle mad minute” on UTube.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I know you have a problem at times with paraphrasing, but that guarantee means privacy, whether you choose to accept it or not.


The law only means what it specifically says, not what someone paraphrases.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson


martybegan said:


> it's a magazine, not a clip. and if it uses a magazine it's a semi-automatic and Biden wants to ban it.
> 
> The only handguns would be revolvers. The only rifles and shotguns bolt action, lever action, pump action.
> 
> ...


they wouldn’t leave revolvers alone since they can be reloaded with speedloaders about as fast as a semiauto can by magazine change.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What type of gun uses a clip?


I guess you could call a speed loader a clip.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So because you yourself feel powerless to do anything, nobody should try anything to save children at school. Pretty juvenile.


You protect kids in schools by providing proper, armed and trained security.  Keeping external doors locked and controlling access points.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> A 19 year-old gang banger is NOT a child, dipshit!


Neither is a sixteen year old gangbanger.  Both are criminals.  Someone old enough to kill isn’t a child.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> AR about ten seconds for a well trained shooter, modern revolver, about the same, pump or semi auto shotgun twelve to fifteen seconds.  Winchester perhaps twenty to thirty seconds depending on how the shooter carry’s his ammo, bolt action rifle anywhere from five seconds for a military rifle like a Lee Enfield, 1903 Springfield, or Mauser 98K that use stripper clips to ten seconds for something like a Remington 700.  If you want to see how fast a bolt action rifle can be loaded and fired look up “enfield rifle mad minute” on UTube.


A Lee Enfield is one particular type of bolt action rifle. Neither as fast to load nor to fire as an AR nor is it in any sense common.. And an AR does NOT take ten seconds to reload


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> The law only means what it specifically says, not what someone paraphrases.


Maybe you should avail yourself to the definition of privacy.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You protect kids in schools by providing proper, armed and trained security.  Keeping external doors locked and controlling access points.


Prisons?  How about address the problem--mental illness.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 29, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Third leading. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw out the gang-bangers and suicides, where would it rate?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> A Lee Enfield is one particular type of bolt action rifle. Neither as fast to load nor to fire as an AR nor is it in any sense common.. And an AR does NOT take ten seconds to reload


Sorry, but I’ve put thousands of rounds through M16A1s and AR-15s over the decades.  Ten seconds is a good time for a well-trained shooter to drop the old mag, pull a new one out of the pouch, seat it and release the bolt carrier and hit the forward assist to make sure the bolt is seated.  A untrained shooter would take thirty seconds or more to go through the process.  If you were firing from a bench, had your mags laid out and neglected the forward assist, you might beat the ten seconds, but I doubt it.   Changing mags on an AR isn’t as simple as you imagine.  First you have to move your right hand off the pistol grip to reach the mag release button with your index finger, then hope the empty mag falls free ( often they don’t unless they are very well worn), pull it out if it doesn’t fall free, then pick up the new mag With your left hand, seat it, slide your right hand in the other direction to hit the bolt release with your thumb, then either gamble that the bolt seated, or pull your right hand completely off the pistol grip, hit the forward assist with the heel of your hand, then return your hand to the pistol grip, reacquire your target and begin firing again.
With the Lee Enfield a British infantryman was required to fire fifteen to twenty AIMED rounds in a minute.  That was the minimum, most could manage twenty easily and the record was thirty eight.  Starting with a full ten round magazine, the minimum figure required reloading with at least one five round stripper clip and possibly two for twenty rounds.  Not counting the reloading, that’s a round every three seconds, while operating a bolt action.  Watch a video, it’s impressive.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Third leading. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah....it is a lie....gang members are not "Children" in any sense of the word....you idiot......


*First of all, the number of firearm deaths for school-age children drops quite a bit when you do not include 18-year-olds.
---
Removing 18-year-olds would drop the gun death number to 28,559 — just slightly fewer than the total for the military and police.
----

In fact, 17- and 18-year-olds make up almost 56 percent of the gun deaths of school-age children. The numbers also drop significantly — 60 percent — if suicides are removed.
---
We are also wary when a single change in the data set — from age 18 to 17 — reduces the number enough that the statistic is no longer correct.*

Biden’s startling statistic on school-age gun deaths


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nope...guns are the leading cause of death of children


Yeah when you include 18 and 19 year old ADULTS in the stats they are


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> A Lee Enfield is one particular type of bolt action rifle. Neither as fast to load nor to fire as an AR nor is it in any sense common.. And an AR does NOT take ten seconds to reload


An AR is just another semiautomatic rifle no different in any way but cosmetics from any other semiautomatic rifle


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> A nuclear weapon is not 'arms".


All weapons are arms. Now you know. Stop being such a weenie. You want to infringe my 2nd rights.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Argumentum ad absurdum.


Translate: I surrender and want to infringe your rights.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Tackled by who?  A ten year old?  The teacher would be the first killed if ammo was limited.


Ya, let's just sit on our hands and do nothing. Owning big ass guns is more important than child safety at school. GAWD! You're an idiot!


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You protect kids in schools by providing proper, armed and trained security.  Keeping external doors locked and controlling access points.


So like a prison, that's how our children should go to school? GAWD, YOU'RE AN IDIOT!


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Jaxson
> 
> they wouldn’t leave revolvers alone since they can be reloaded with speedloaders about as fast as a semiauto can by magazine change.



They would move onto those next.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Translate: I surrender and want to infringe your rights.



No, it means you have no real argument, and have to resort to logical fallacies.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....it is a lie....gang members are not "Children" in any sense of the word....you idiot......
> 
> 
> *First of all, the number of firearm deaths for school-age children drops quite a bit when you do not include 18-year-olds.
> ...


So we should not care about 17-18 year old kids being killed and should not care about suicides?


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So we should not care about 17-18 year old kids being killed and should not care about suicides?



Considering most in that age bracket are probably gangbangers and being killed in Dem shitholes, evidently not caring is part of the Progressive package. 

A person can just as easily kill themself by hopping in front of a train or truck as with a firearm.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> No, it means you have no real argument, and have to resort to logical fallacies.


it's not a logical fallacy that you want to restrict people's right to bear arms. It's a fact.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> it's not a logical fallacy that you want to restrict people's right to bear arms. It's a fact.



That's all it is.

A nuke isn't an "arm", and also isn't something as common as a semi-automatic weapon is. 

So all you are doing is argumentum ad absurdum, and not realizing it, either by choice or by stupidity.

All you SJW twats have is pathetic attempted "gotcha" moments, not one of you can actually debate competently.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So like a prison, that's how our children should go to school? GAWD, YOU'RE AN IDIOT!


You are an idiot.  Prisons have security to KEEP PEOPLE IN, schools need security TO KEEP PEOPLE OUT.  No one that isn't a student, staff member or teacher should be on a campus period.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> That's all it is.
> 
> A nuke isn't an "arm", and also isn't something as common as a semi-automatic weapon is.
> 
> ...


So you're basing your definition of arms by how common it is. Talk about a fallacious argument! lol


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You are an idiot.  Prisons have security to KEEP PEOPLE IN, schools need security TO KEEP PEOPLE OUT.  No one that isn't a student, staff member or teacher should be on a campus period.


Why don't we just rename all the schools as NRA conventions, then nobody will get in with a gun because they admit that it's too dangerous to have them there. lol, bunch faggots, lol.


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Ya, let's just sit on our hands and do nothing. Owning big ass guns is more important than child safety at school. GAWD! You're an idiot!


Taking a particular style of rifle away from people who will never kill anyone is going to stop school shootings how exactly?

A  locked steel door will stop more school shootings than any gun ban


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So like a prison, that's how our children should go to school? GAWD, YOU'RE AN IDIOT!


When you lock your doors at home do you feel like you are in prison?


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're basing your definition of arms by how common it is. Talk about a fallacious argument! lol



I'm basing it on what most normal people consider an "arm"

An F-15 isn't an arm.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I'm basing it on what most normal people consider an "arm"


Heller:
_The Second Amendment  extends, _prima facie_,to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding.
United States v. Miller, 307 U. S. 174 , does not limit the right to keep and bear arms to militia purposes, but rather limits the type of weapon to which the right applies to those used by the militia, i.e., those in common use for lawful purposes_

And thus, "bearable arms" = "those in common use for lawful purposes".

"Common use", as shown in _Caetano v Massachusetts _ has a very low bar, and as _Heller _turned on the fact handguns_ are class of “arms” that Americans overwhelmingly *choose *for the lawful purpose of self-defense_, the simple CHOICE of the weapon for a lawful purpose qualifies toward "in common use".

There you go.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> That's all it is.
> 
> A nuke isn't an "arm", and also isn't something as common as a semi-automatic weapon is.
> 
> ...


While I agree with everything else in your post, I have to point out that nukes are indeed "arms" and they have been referred to as such for many years.  Case in point--Reagan's SALT negotiations with Russia in the 80s.  SALT was an acronym for Strategic ARMS Limitation Talks.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> While I agree with everything else in your post, I have to point out that nukes are indeed "arms"


But not as the term is used in the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 30, 2022)

*I propose we ignore the jabbering retarded potato.*


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Taking a particular style of rifle away from people who will never kill anyone is going to stop school shootings how exactly?
> 
> A  locked steel door will stop more school shootings than any gun ban


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I'm basing it on what most normal people consider an "arm"
> 
> An F-15 isn't an arm.


A nuke is.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> While I agree with everything else in your post, I have to point out that nukes are indeed "arms" and they have been referred to as such for many years.  Case in point--Reagan's SALT negotiations with Russia in the 80s.  SALT was an acronym for Strategic ARMS Limitation Talks.



They aren't "arms" as considered in the Constitution at the time, which was clearly meant to say sidearms, or personal arms.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> A nuke is.



Not in the context of the 2nd amendment. 

You are outweighed in this, oxygen thief, I suggest the Hello Kitty Message Board as being more up to your intellectual "abilities"


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Not in the context of the 2nd amendment.
> 
> You are outweighed in this, oxygen thief, I suggest the Hello Kitty Message Board as being more up to your intellectual "abilities"


Hey!
There's no need to slander Hello Kitty like that.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Not in the context of the 2nd amendment.
> 
> You are outweighed in this, oxygen thief, I suggest the Hello Kitty Message Board as being more up to your intellectual "abilities"


So now you're infringing my rights by "context". Is that your final answer? lol


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> But not as the term is used in the 2nd Amendment.


You're arguing to restrict rights. You get that, right?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So we should not care about 17-18 year old kids being killed and should not care about suicides?




Nope....what you did was attempt at distracting from the truth.

When idiots like you say child in relation to gun deaths, you are lying to uninformed readers by implying those children are actual children.......the truth is, the vast majority of deaths by guns that you call "children," are 15-19 year old gang members engaged in drug trafficking, and killing rivals.......big fucking difference........and that is why you lie.   You need to lie to uninformed people because if they knew that the majority of so called "children" were actually 18 year olds car jacking, selling drugs and shooting at each other, you couldn't stampede these uninformed people into giving you the gun bans and confiscation that you want.....

So you lie....you guys lie about every aspect of guns in the U.S....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Taking a particular style of rifle away from people who will never kill anyone is going to stop school shootings how exactly?
> 
> A  locked steel door will stop more school shootings than any gun ban




Getting rid of the "Gun Free Zone," signs would do most of that work too.....


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> When you lock your doors at home do you feel like you are in prison?


The only time I lock my doors in when I'm going somewhere.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope....what you did was attempt at distracting from the truth.
> 
> When idiots like you say child in relation to gun deaths, you are lying to uninformed readers by implying those children are actual children.......the truth is, the vast majority of deaths by guns that you call "children," are 15-19 year old gang members engaged in drug trafficking, and killing rivals.......big fucking difference........and that is why you lie.   You need to lie to uninformed people because if they knew that the majority of so called "children" were actually 18 year olds car jacking, selling drugs and shooting at each other, you couldn't stampede these uninformed people into giving you the gun bans and confiscation that you want.....
> 
> So you lie....you guys lie about every aspect of guns in the U.S....


So the school shootings don't exist for you? If it was JUST gang bangers, no one would give a fuck, but it's not, but you refuse to acknowledge that. Why is that?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So the school shootings don't exist for you? If it was JUST gang bangers, no one would give a fuck, but it's not, but you refuse to acknowledge that. Why is that?




I know you are an idiot........I see your posts...

The question wasnt' about school shootings, it was about the lies used about "Child" deaths from guns......the study Lesh used was a lie....using 15-18 year old gang members and calling them "children," in order to lie to uninformed people who only see the word "Child," not hard core, criminal gang banger.....

You doofus.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope....what you did was attempt at distracting from the truth.
> 
> When idiots like you say child in relation to gun deaths, you are lying to uninformed readers by implying those children are actual children.......the truth is, the vast majority of deaths by guns that you call "children," are 15-19 year old gang members engaged in drug trafficking, and killing rivals.......big fucking difference........and that is why you lie.   You need to lie to uninformed people because if they knew that the majority of so called "children" were actually 18 year olds car jacking, selling drugs and shooting at each other, you couldn't stampede these uninformed people into giving you the gun bans and confiscation that you want.....
> 
> So you lie....you guys lie about every aspect of guns in the U.S....


You just claimed that the vast majority of gun deaths to children are gang members.

Prove it


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Prove it


^^^
Oh, the irony


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So now you're infringing my rights by "context". Is that your final answer? lol



I am calling out your concern trolling gotcha attempt as just that. 

Now go play in traffic.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

Oh and I was not wrong

Guns...No. 1 cause of death for kids









						Guns now the leading cause of death for US children, CDC says
					

Firearms outpaced motor vehicle crashes to become the leading cause of death for children and adolescents in the U.S. in 2020, the most recent year with data available.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Oh and I was not wrong
> 
> Guns...No. 1 cause of death for kids
> 
> ...



As was stated before, if you remove children under 2, and count them as children up to 19.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> As was stated before, if you remove children under 2, and count them as children up to 19.


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


^^^
Oh, the irony


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?



The numbers used and the statistics used to get the "children" in the articles in question.

Next time read what the thread is based on, dipshit. 

And I find it comical you are a proponent of disarming Americans when you use the Ukranian flag to show support for their armed people fighting a tyrannical government.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I know you are an idiot........I see your posts...
> 
> The question wasnt' about school shootings, it was about the lies used about "Child" deaths from guns......the study Lesh used was a lie....using 15-18 year old gang members and calling them "children," in order to lie to uninformed people who only see the word "Child," not hard core, criminal gang banger.....
> 
> You doofus.


Seems like you're trying to distract from the truth yourself, although I've read your posts, you seem quite irrational about guns. I asked some of the others this question, are nukes protected by the 2nd? Or do you think the restrictions put on them are ok?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> You just claimed that the vast majority of gun deaths to children are gang members.
> 
> Prove it




*First of all, the number of firearm deaths for school-age children drops quite a bit when you do not include 18-year-olds.
---
Removing 18-year-olds would drop the gun death number to 28,559 — just slightly fewer than the total for the military and police.
----

In fact, 17- and 18-year-olds make up almost 56 percent of the gun deaths of school-age children. The numbers also drop significantly — 60 percent — if suicides are removed.
---
We are also wary when a single change in the data set — from age 18 to 17 — reduces the number enough that the statistic is no longer correct.*

Biden’s startling statistic on school-age gun deaths

Sorry...the health stats don't break down by criminal organization......which is how they get away with lying about the teenagers.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Seems like you're trying to distract from the truth yourself, although I've read your posts, you seem quite irrational about guns. I asked some of the others this question, are nukes protected by the 2nd? Or do you think the restrictions put on them are ok?




Nukes are not bearable arms you dumb ass.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I am calling out your concern trolling gotcha attempt as just that.
> 
> Now go play in traffic.


You're arguing to restrict arms, you get that, don't you? No gotcha shit, just pointing out that you're a hypocrite.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> As was stated before, if you remove children under 2, and count them as children up to 19.




In some of the studies they go up to age 26.......


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *First of all, the number of firearm deaths for school-age children drops quite a bit when you do not include 18-year-olds.
> ---
> Removing 18-year-olds would drop the gun death number to 28,559 — just slightly fewer than the total for the military and police.
> ----
> ...


So basically, any amount of kids getting shot at school of any age is ok with you.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nukes are not bearable arms you dumb ass.


So now you want to restrict on size? A dirty bomb can be put in a suitcase, so they're ok?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> You just claimed that the vast majority of gun deaths to children are gang members.
> 
> Prove it




Some evidence....

*About 96 percent of victims and suspects in both homicides and nonfatal shootings were Black, despite Black residents comprising only 46 percent of the overall population in the District (Table 1).
-----*
Approximately 86 percent of homicide victims and suspects were known to the criminal justice system prior to the incident. Among all victims and suspects, about 46 percent had been previously incarcerated (Figure 2).


At least 23.3 percent of all homicide victims and suspects were under active supervision (i.e., CSOSA, PSA, or DYRS)1. At least 64 percent of all victims and suspects had been under any prior or active supervision and at least 76% of homicide suspects had active or prior supervision.
------
Overall, most victims and suspects with prior criminal offenses had been arrested about 11 times for about 13 different offenses by the time of the homicide. This count only refers to adult arrests and juvenile arrests were not included.
-------

In Washington, DC, most gun violence is tightly concentrated on a small number of very high risk young Black male adults that share a common set of risk factors, including: involvement in street crews/groups; significant criminal justice history including prior or active community supervision; often prior victimization; and a connection to a recent shooting (within the past 12 months).
While the majority of people involved in shootings, as victim or suspect, are members or associates of street groups/gangs, the motive for the shooting may not be a traditional gang war. Often shootings are precipitated by a petty conflict over a young woman, a simple argument, or the now ubiquitous social media slight.
-----
This small number of very high risk individuals are identifiable, their violence is predictable, and therefore it is preventable. Based on the assessment of data and the series of interviews conducted, NICJR estimates that within a year, there are at least 500 identifiable people who rise to this level of very high risk, and likely no more than 200 at any one given time. 


These individuals comprise approximately 60-70% of all gun violence in the District. Nealy 250 specific individuals were identified through the GVPA process but more importantly, the risk factors that make someone at very high risk has been identified in order to develop an on-going process to focus intervention efforts on those at very high risk.

https://cjcc.dc.gov/sites/default/f... Violence Problem Analysis Summary Report.pdf
========


http://[URL='https://wtop.com/dc/20...dc-gun-crimes-involve-small-number-of-people/[/URL]
=======

Most murder victims in big cities have criminal record

*A review of murder statistics across America shows that in many large cities, up to 90 percent of the victims have criminal records.
-------
The report concludes that “of the 2011 homicide victims, 77 percent (66) had a least one prior arrest and of the known 2011 homicide suspects 90 percent (74) had at least one prior arrest.”
----------
In early 2012, after pressure put on the police by murder victims’ families in New Orleans, the police department stopped revealing whether or not the murder victim had a prior record.
---------------
Though data is no longer published in Baltimore, USA Today reported in 2007 that 91 percent of the then-205 murder victims in the city between Jan. 1 and Aug. 31, 2007, had criminal records.
---------
A WND review of the Philadelphia Police Department Murder and Shooting Analysis for 2011 shows a similar pattern to that of other large cities in America – a majority of the murder victims have prior records.

--------
In Philadelphia in 2011, of 324 murders, 81 percent (263) of the victims had at least one prior arrest; 62 percent (164) had been arrested for a violent crime prior to their murder.
----------
In Newark, N.J., long considered one of America’s most dangerous cities, 85 percent of the 165 murder victims between 2009 and 2010 had serious arrest histories.
Anthony Braga, a professor with the Rutgers-Newark School of Criminal Justice, told the Newark Star-Ledger that 85 percent of 165 murder victims in Newark between 2009 and 2010 had been arrested at least once before they were killed.
Those victims, he said, had, on average, 10 prior arrests on their criminal records.
A WND review of the Chicago Police Department Murder Analysis reports from 2003 to 2011 provides a statistical breakdown of the demographics of both the victims and offenders in the 4,265 murders in Chicago over that time period.*






-----
Gangs and Violence​*Armstrong:* Let’s turn to questions of where crime is coming from in our country. How much violent crime takes place in the subset of the population we would typically associate with the gang culture?
*Kleck:* In places like Chicago or Los Angeles, it’s a huge fraction of it. It varies enormously from place to place. It may well be that half or more of the gun homicides in those cities are gang related. But in most places in America, it’s a somewhat more modest fraction.

We don’t have national figures that are of any use. For what it’s worth, in the FBI uniform crime reports data, they do have a category for the circumstance in which the crime was committed. One possible box that local police can check in filling out the homicide reports for the FBI could indeed be for gang-related.

*But the problem is that the FBI forms require police to check just one circumstance. So if a guy belongs to a gang, and he was selling drugs, and he has a dispute with his customer over the price, and then they get into an argument and one shoots the other, that could go into any of three or four different categories, only one of which is gang-related. So those data are useless.*


What we’re stuck with are local estimates, and, as I say, it varies enormously from one locality to another. It’s a huge percentage in a couple of cities. Chicago and Los Angeles have really bad street-gang problems. On the other hand, in Peoria it’s probably a relatively small fraction, certainly well under half.

Criminologist Gary Kleck on Guns, Crime, and Their Study - Ari Armstrong


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You're arguing to restrict arms, you get that, don't you? No gotcha shit, just pointing out that you're a hypocrite.



You're trying to concern troll actual people who support RKBA with making the argument that people want nukes. 

It's childish and what I expect from gun grabbing idiots.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So basically, any amount of kids getting shot at school of any age is ok with you.




How many of your stupid pills did you take today?  You should try to limit them to only a dozen or so....cause they don't help you much.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *First of all, the number of firearm deaths for school-age children drops quite a bit when you do not include 18-year-olds.
> ---
> Removing 18-year-olds would drop the gun death number to 28,559 — just slightly fewer than the total for the military and police.
> ----
> ...


So let’s parse out your bullshit.

A. You can’t substantiate your claim that most kids who are killed by guns are gang members.

B. You seem to think that any kid killed by guns that is over 16 “doesn’t count” somehow. I guarantor those kids and their parents and family/ friends they “count” very much.

C. Yes suicides count. Suicide attempts by gun are almost always successful. And those deaths hurt the victims and their families greatly


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So let’s parse out your bullshit.
> 
> A. You can’t substantiate your claim that most kids who are killed by guns are gang members.
> 
> ...




Yeah...here......this is why I continue to engage morons like you.....I get to find more information on various topics...

*Unlike homi- cides of children under age 12, relatively few homicides of teenagers (9 percent) are committed by family members (figure 8).4 The percentage of homicide victims mur- dered by other youth is much larger for teenagers (figure 9) than for victims younger than 12. Nonetheless, two-thirds of teenage homicide victims are killed by adults. The murderers of teenagers are pre- dominantly young (figure 9), but only a minority are younger than 18.
-----*

*expansion of gang activity, spread of crack cocaine and drug market competition, 
-**----*
*Some of the increase in teens’ gun use during that period may have been connect- ed to the drug trade and a perceived need to protect valuable drugs and money. The cycle of gun use accelerated as additional youth acquired guns to protect them- selves from other armed youth.*
*------
that gangs and drugs remained a part of many killings of teens (gangs in 29 percent and drugs in 6 percent of homicides) (Federal Bureau of Investigation, 1997).*





__





						Loading…
					





					www.ojp.gov
				






And before you try to claim moral high ground......you source lied about the word, "Child," in order to stampede uninformed people into believing their bullshit.........


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Some evidence....
> 
> *About 96 percent of victims and suspects in both homicides and nonfatal shootings were Black, despite Black residents comprising only 46 percent of the overall population in the District (Table 1).
> -----*
> ...


So you go full on racist to try to prove a point you can’t make?

No where in any of that does is support your claim


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah...here......this is why I continue to engage morons like you.....I get to find more information on various topics...
> 
> *Unlike homi- cides of children under age 12, relatively few homicides of teenagers (9 percent) are committed by family members (figure 8).4 The percentage of homicide victims mur- dered by other youth is much larger for teenagers (figure 9) than for victims younger than 12. Nonetheless, two-thirds of teenage homicide victims are killed by adults. The murderers of teenagers are pre- dominantly young (figure 9), but only a minority are younger than 18.
> -----*
> ...


THAT puts the number of gang related deaths to teens at less than 30%. And even THERE the victims are not necessarily gang members themselves.

HUGE fail retard


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So let’s parse out your bullshit.
> 
> A. You can’t substantiate your claim that most kids who are killed by guns are gang members.
> 
> ...



*You seem to think that any kid killed by guns that is over 16 “doesn’t count” somehow.*


No....moron.....what "counts," is the fact that you and the other anti-gun fantaics claim that guns are the leading cause of death among "children."  And by children you leave the impression of little Jack and Jill playing in the sandbox and getting shot.

The truth is the "children," you hide, are the 15-19 year old career criminals, engaged in drug trafficking, car jacking, assorted violent crime, and shooting at each other over gang rivalries and social media insults....

You are lying in order to stampede normal, uniformed people into supporting your gun control agenda.....lying to them implying that their normal children are at risk for getting shot....when the exact opposite is true...if their kids aren't slinging drugs in a democrat party controlled city, they aren't in danger from guns...


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *You seem to think that any kid killed by guns that is over 16 “doesn’t count” somehow.*
> You just proved that racist claim to be wrong jerk off
> 
> No....moron.....what "counts," is the fact that you and the other anti-gun fantaics claim that guns are the leading cause of death among "children."  And by children you leave the impression of little Jack and Jill playing in the sandbox and getting shot.
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> THAT puts the number of gang related deaths to teens at less than 30%. And even THERE the victims are not necessarily gang members themselves.
> 
> HUGE fail retard




And you failed to read Kleck...you idiot....

Gangs and Violence​*Armstrong:* Let’s turn to questions of where crime is coming from in our country. How much violent crime takes place in the subset of the population we would typically associate with the gang culture?
*Kleck:* In places like Chicago or Los Angeles, it’s a huge fraction of it. It varies enormously from place to place. It may well be that half or more of the gun homicides in those cities are gang related. But in most places in America, it’s a somewhat more modest fraction.

We don’t have national figures that are of any use. For what it’s worth, in the FBI uniform crime reports data, they do have a category for the circumstance in which the crime was committed. One possible box that local police can check in filling out the homicide reports for the FBI could indeed be for gang-related.

*But the problem is that the FBI forms require police to check just one circumstance. So if a guy belongs to a gang, and he was selling drugs, and he has a dispute with his customer over the price, and then they get into an argument and one shoots the other, that could go into any of three or four different categories, only one of which is gang-related. So those data are useless.*


What we’re stuck with are local estimates, and, as I say, it varies enormously from one locality to another. It’s a huge percentage in a couple of cities. Chicago and Los Angeles have really bad street-gang problems. On the other hand, in Peoria it’s probably a relatively small fraction, certainly well under half.

Criminologist Gary Kleck on Guns, Crime, and Their Study - Ari Armstrong


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> B. You seem to think that any kid killed by guns that is over 16 “doesn’t count” somehow. I guarantor those kids and their parents and family/ friends they “count” very much.
> C. Yes suicides count. Suicide attempts by gun are almost always successful. And those deaths hurt the victims and their families greatly


Look at you, (D)ishonestly preying on the emotions of the ignorant.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You're trying to concern troll actual people who support RKBA with making the argument that people want nukes.
> 
> It's childish and what I expect from gun grabbing idiots.


So now it's a popularity contest, what we want and what we don't want. Is that really how you want to go about this? lol


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So now it's a popularity contest, what we want and what we don't want. Is that really how you want to go about this? lol



No, it's about you being a gun grabbing concern troll using argumentum ad absurdum instead of actually discussing the issue.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> No, it's about you being a gun grabbing concern troll using argumentum ad absurdum instead of actually discussing the issue.


Actually, I'm for no restrictions on the 2nd whatsoever. No age restriction, no restriction of felons, no restrictions on type of arms... You're the "arms grabber".


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Actually, I'm for no restrictions on the 2nd whatsoever. No age restriction, no restriction of felons, no restrictions on type of arms... You're the "arms grabber".



Bullshit. 

Concern troll is concerned that their concerned trolling isn't concerned enough.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Concern troll is concerned that their concerned trolling isn't concerned enough.


Not bullshit, you're bullshit. I'm for no restrictions. You want restrictions. it's a fact.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Nov 30, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Tell us again how he isn’t coming after America’s guns.  He wants to ban all semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Biden has my vote for 2024.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Not bullshit, you're bullshit. I'm for no restrictions. You want restrictions. it's a fact.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Joe Biden has my vote for 2024.



Whoever has a (D) next to their name has your vote.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Bullshit.
> Concern troll is concerned that their concerned trolling isn't concerned enough.


The board has an ignore function for trolls.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Nov 30, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Whoever has a (D) next to their name has your vote.


How did you guess that? LOL!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> How did you guess that? LOL


Hyper-partisan bigots are easy to spot.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Hyper-partisan bigots are easy to spot.


YOU can find one in every mirror


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> YOU can find one in every mirror


^^^
Oh, the irony.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> View attachment 732775


Why do you think I care what you Canadians think or do?


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> The only time I lock my doors in when I'm going somewhere.


If you don't lock your doors before you go to bed then you're an idiot and I don't take advice from idiots.


----------



## Jaxson (Dec 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


>


So do you have a list of weapons you don't want people to have. So there's nukes. What about land mines, are we allowed those? What about cluster bombs? Attack drones? ...


----------



## Jaxson (Dec 1, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> If you don't lock your doors before you go to bed then you're an idiot and I don't take advice from idiots.


Where I live, I don't have to. Poor you.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Where I live, I don't have to. Poor you.


Says everyone who ever was on the  NBC show, 2020.

And FYI I live on a secluded 8 acres in the Virginia countryside where the crime rate is virtually zero and I still lock my doors.


----------



## Jaxson (Dec 1, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Says everyone who ever was on the  NBC show, 2020.
> 
> And FYI I live on a secluded 8 acres in the Virginia countryside where the crime rate is virtually zero and I still lock my doors.


That's because you're a pussy.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That's because you're a pussy.


No it's because I have a functional brain and you don't.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So do you have a list of weapons you don't want people to have. So there's nukes. What about land mines, are we allowed those? What about cluster bombs? Attack drones? ...



All of those are more distractions.


----------



## Jaxson (Dec 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> All of those are more distractions.


As long as you do have a list, you're for gun control. Jus' saying'.


----------



## Jaxson (Dec 1, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> No it's because I have a functional brain and you don't.


Because you feel afraid. I don't.

You wouldn't happen to be a faggot, would you?


----------



## martybegan (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> As long as you do have a list, you're for gun control. Jus' saying'.



As long as you keep up this charade I will continue to mock you.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Because you feel afraid. I don't.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be a faggot, would you?


Not afraid just not STUPID.

And why are you asking if I'm gay?  You looking for something you're not getting at home?

FYI I'm straight as an arrow and happily married so you'll have to look elsewhere for your gay fantasy


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 1, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> FYI I'm straight as an arrow and happily married so you'll have to look elsewhere for your gay fantasy


I'm as straight as the pole yo' momma dances on.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 1, 2022)

Those who would turn their swords into plowshares, will be plowing for those who didnt...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Third leading. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many died by suicide?


----------



## Jaxson (Dec 1, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Not afraid just not STUPID.
> 
> And why are you asking if I'm gay?  You looking for something you're not getting at home?
> 
> FYI I'm straight as an arrow and happily married so you'll have to look elsewhere for your gay fantasy


It's because you sound gay.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> It's because you sound gay.


And you sound like a Republican.

Stop it


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 1, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> It's because you sound gay.


I think you're projecting.


----------

